# Not With a Bang, I:  Its Own Reward



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 30, 2003)

The OOC thread is here.
The Rogues' Gallery thread is here.


"This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but with a whimper."

--T.S. Eliot, "The Hollow Men"

------------

The Hog's Back Inn was the center of commerce in Alten's Rock.  There were other, smaller pubs scattered around the town--some of them in much seedier areas--but the Hog's Back was smack in the center, right on the town square, and it was large enough that town meetings were held there.  Business--both on and under the table--was transacted there, the local constabulary found their drinks there, and anyone with a mind to carouse, eat, play cards, or simply sit by the fire and listen to stories, was welcome at the Hog's Back.

Unless, of course, they were the sort that Kelta had a problem with.  Kelta, whose husband had passed away seven years earlier, had always been a hard woman, and the fact that she had continued to run the Hog's Back--and at a higher profit margin than her husband ever had--created a certain respect for her in the community.  If you wanted to patronize the Hog's Back, you didn't cross Kelta.

When the stranger walked in, she eyed him warily.  His dark cloak was muddied with the stains of travel, making it seem darker than it was.  He carried no weapons, which made Kelta wonder what he was using for protection on the trails.  A mage of some sort?  Perhaps, but he had no spell components, no holy symbol.  Just the dark cloak.  He walked towards her, which was easy enough:  it was midday, and the real crowds would not come in until dusk.

"What can I do for you, stranger?  A pint of ale, or perhaps a bowl of stew?"  She continued to watch him; something irrational but nevertheless obviously there made her senses tingle.

"Some stew might well go me good, madam.  I've had a long journey.  No ale, though, but if you've tea, I'll take that."

Kelta stepped into the kitchen for a moment, the man's presence still bothering her as he sat down at the bar.  She ladeled out a bowl of stew and put a kettle of water on the fire, then exited and set the bowl in front of the man.  "Here you are.  Best stew in twenty miles."

She saw an oddly-shaped smile.  "It always is, isn't it?"

"What?"

"No matter," the man said, absent-mindedly picking up his spoon and tasting the stew.  "I was also hoping I could leave an announcement with you.  Something that could be posted in a noticeable location.  I'm looking to hire some people, but I can't wait around here all day; I'm certain you understand."

Kelta nodded.  "It'll cost you, but I can post your announcement on the message board over there."

The man took another bite of stew, then withdrew from his pocket a scroll and a small sack.  Opening the sack, he poured ten platinum pieces onto the bar.  "I assume this will be enough."

Kelta tried not to let her eyes grow wide, but it was a nearly involuntary reaction--and she suspected she would not be bargaining upward anyway.  She dropped one of the coins onto the bar, listening for the satisfying ring of platinum, then scooped the coins into her purse.  "I'll make certain everyone sees it."

"Thank you.  I'll return in three days."  And with that, the man rose, leaving much of his stew behind.  Kelta realized he had never had his tea.

"What an odd person," she said to no one in particular.  She opened the scroll and read:



> ADVENTURE IS ITS OWN REWARD
> and if you believe that, I have a staff of the magi to sell you.
> 
> Seeking adventurers to retrieve a gem of sentimental value stolen by thieves last month.  I've traced the gem to a hideout in this area but have other matters to attend to.  Will pay 1500 gp for its safe return.  Meet Melian here on 3 Matess at midday.




Feeling the platinum at her side, Kelta posted it directly on the board near the entrance.  Surely few people would miss it.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2003)

*Arkan Far Traveler*

A young woman enters the Hog's back Inn.  She wears a weatherbeaten green cloak, and carries a long bow and long sword.  Her thick silver hair falls around her dirty face, and her wide, almond shaped eyes scan the room.  Noticing the posting on the bulletin board, she walks to it and reads.  Raising her slanted eyebrows, she smiles.

OOC:  How long it is til 3 Matess?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 31, 2003)

*Baril Kibizin*

As usual, Baril was in a good mood, humming a old gypsy song, adding some cheerful tunes with his pan pipe here and there. The trip from Colinna had been mainly uneventful, save the constant pranks by Tuli, but luckily Brevin had been there to share some of the 'punishment'. 

Suddenly the bard stopped to point at the looming outskirts of the town ahead with a theatrical pose. "Behold, my friends! Alten's Rock, every merchant's paradise, a true gem among all towns. It's been a while since my last visit - I hope I'm not going to be disapponted this time, either." Baril grinned and continued walking before either one of his companions could react, saying: "The road has been long. What do you say, let's find a nice inn to wash away the strain of travel? Trust me, I know the best place in town. Now, what was it? Oh, yes... The Hog's Back Inn."

_OoC: Manzanita, it's three days._


----------



## Sam (Jul 31, 2003)

Grunlor, wearing a simple but neat travelling outfit, walks into the Hog's Back and nods formally at Kelta standing behind the bar.  He moves to a small table towards the back of the common room and sits down with his back to the wall behind him.  After a few moments Kelta brings over a bowl of stew and a tankard of ale.  Grunlor hardly looks up, his attention focused on the book in front of him (as usual).   By the time he looks up, the stew has gotten cool but Grunlor hardly notices.  He glances around the room and notices a woman he hasn't seen before reading a posting by the door.  
_Hmmm....  Wonder what that'll be saying.  Seems to have some people interested.  I'll go take a look as soon as I finish this stew.... _ 
Grunlor ate a bit, drank a bit, then became engrossed in his book again, forgetting (for the moment) about the sign by the door.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2003)

"Knowing you, your idea of the best place in town is someplace where you can drown yourself in ale and sleep it off in your bar-stool."  Tuli retorted cheerfully, ribbing her long time friend.  She followed him on her pony, her eyes darting all around the town, trying to take in absolutely everything from the rooftops to the the buildings to the people moving about the town, her curiosity took in everyone and everything.

Her eyes even assessed the opportunity to investigate the passerbys' purses and possessions, not that she was actively looking for anything, it was just a habit.  Se booted her pony forward toward the Inn which she had vague memories of from her childhood before she moved to Colinna.  "If its what I am thinking of it wont be too bad Brevi."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

Brevin followed Baril and Tuli into town, with a slight shake of his head and a wry smile at Baril's antics upon arrival.  The town didn't look like much, but having spent pretty much his entire life in Colinna made anything smaller look not so impressive.

Brevin trotted forward to keep up with Tuli on her pony.  "I just hope this inn is clean and has a comfortable bed.  Maybe I'm spoiled, Litsi help me, but I'm used to certain luxuries in life," Brevin said with a chuckle.

Outward appearances aside, Brevin looked warily around the town.  He wore his chainmail and his shield was slung over his right shoulder.  His heavy mace hung at his side, painfully banging into his shin every so often.  He stuck close to Tuli, his over-protective instinct kicking in.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2003)

*Bellows Axegrinder*

Grinder accepted his pay, a meager twenty silver coins, from the barge's captain.  "Shiny coins!  Shiny coins!" squaked Trinket, the raven perched on his shoulder.

"Thank you, captain," Grinder said as he pocketed the coins deep within his cloak.  "May the river continue to bring you favorable business."  They shook hands and Grinder tipped the brim of his hat to the rest of the barge's crew as he walked away down the pier.  Weaving between crates and sacks, he made his way into Alten's Rock.

Striding through the streets of the town, Grinder studied the buildings and the people.  Alten's Rock represented the furthest he had ever traveled from his birthhome.  Everything about it was smaller than Collina, but it was still a respectable city and bustled with activity.  _Now I just have to figure out how a wizard starts a proper adventuring career_, he thought to himself.

"Look for food," Trinket said and leapt into the air.  Through their empathic link, Grinder urged the familiar to stay out of trouble.  He wondered what odd trinket the raven would bring back to him.  Often, Grinder teasingly accused Trinket of being one of the most obsessive thieves in the land...given the bird's inclination to collect small, shiny objects.

Grinder called to a young man who was crossing his path and inquired about the best place in town to get a good drink, a hot meal, and inquire about business in the city.  "Ah, that's easy," the young man replied.  "You'll want to go to the Hog's Back Inn.  Just keep on this road until you reach the town square.  You can't miss it."  With quarterstaff in hand and a spring in his step, Grinder set off in search of the inn.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 1, 2003)

*In trouble already*

"AHHHHHH, how could I lose me own bruther.  What kind of dwarf am I."  Nojin smashes the mug of ale, still half full, over his helmeted skull and lets out another mighty bellow.  The patrons of the Hog's Back look on with much concern at the surrly dwarf, as he orders anoter ale and glass.  "Ye, best not give me any lip about it either lass because Im not near drunk and believe me a drunk dwarf is a lot safer then a sober one that wants to be so just keep um comming"


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

*at the town square*

"Hey! That'd been an insult, if I didn't know where it's coming from", Baril snapped back at Tuli, trying hard to hold back a laugh. "And after all, someone of us has an artist's image to uphold. You know me, never could go anywhere without being noticed." At this point he couldn't hold back the laughter anymore.

"Don't worry, Brevin. I'm sure you can find everything you wished for at Hog's Back. Just don't go pesterin' the innkeeper, she's a tough cookie."

The cheerful group crossed the town square. "Here we are, at last", Baril said pointing at the entrance. _What's going on here? People flocking at the door so that even a goblin couldn't fit in._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2003)

Tuli doesn't even bother to fight back the giggle that Baril's annoucement brings forth.  As much as she was found of her 'cousin', she couldn't help but laugh at him sometimes.  _Must be from being a gypsy._  she reflected merrily, her eyes alighting on the crowd by the Inn's entrance.  The corner of her mouth perked up into its almost perpetual smile, and she slides nimbly off of Frolic's back handing Brevin the reigns.  "You'll take care of her while I investigate wont you?" she asks disappearing from into the crowd even before ananswer could be thought of, let alone given.

Tuli makes her way through the crowd, letting her eyes wander over the possesions of the crowd as she made her way deeper still.  She pushed her delicate fingers deeply into her pockets to resist the temptations so close at hand, even so, she does keep her eye out for anything of high value that wouldn't be difficult to 'borrow' from its owner.

(OOC:  If she sees a likely prospect that isn't paying attention and who has easily accessible valuables Tuli will try to pick pocket the item. If nothing is found, or if she gets away with her larceny, continue on, if not, ignore the rest of my post.)

Eventually the diminuitive girl makes her way through the crowd and actually enters the building, trusting in Brevin to take care of her pony, _thats what family is for after all, isn't it?_ she comments to herself.  She reads the posting excitedly, _surely an adventure such as that and with such a reward could be exciting, and with Baril and Brevi, it should be lots of fun.  I must tell them both about this._ she thinks to herself as she takes a seat near to the Morose dwarf.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

Brevin was starting to mouth a protest but Tuli quickly disappeared into the crowd.  Casting a glance at the pony and then at Baril, he said, "She always manages to stick me with the pony.  You'd better get in there and make sure she stays out of trouble while I see about stabling Frolic.  I'll be there shortly."

With a quiet sigh, Brevin led the pony through town looking for a nearby stable.  _I hope she doesn't do anything too crazy._  Brevin liked a good prank or joke as much as or perhaps more than the average person but he worried about Tuli.  He cared about her and was fiercely protective of her and having her out of sight in a strange place put him on edge.

Brevin will locate the nearest stable as quickly as possible, secure lodging for Frolic and return to the inn.  He'll press through the crowd, searching for Tuli and Baril.

EDIT:
OOC:  I guess it would be helpful if I posted the spells that Brevin has prepared for the day.  Lazarus, if you want them posted somewhere else in the future, just let me know.

0 Level 
Detect Magic
Light
Mending

1st Level 
Bless
Shield of Faith
Expeditious Retreat (Domain Spell)


----------



## Sam (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: In trouble already*



> _Originally posted by Nojin_
> *"AHHHHHH, how could I lose me own bruther.  What kind of dwarf am I."  Nojin smashes the mug of ale, still half full, over his helmeted skull and lets out another mighty bellow.  The patrons of the Hog's Back look on with much concern at the surrly dwarf, as he orders anoter ale and glass.  "Ye, best not give me any lip about it either lass because Im not near drunk and believe me a drunk dwarf is a lot safer then a sober one that wants to be so just keep um comming" *




Grunlor looks up, hearing the half-drunk roar of a dwarf at a table across the room.  _I don't recall seeing that dwarf before.  Lost his brother....  What a horrible story._

Intrigued, Grunlor closes his book and walks over towards where the (surprisingly) short dwarf sits.  "Uhem.  Woud'ya mind some compny?  Wit' all the racket yer making, counldn't help but for hearing 'bout yer bruther.  How'd ya go and lose him?", asked Grunlor, speaking in what he considered his "heritage dialect" (as opposed to how he speaks around the elders of the Church of Telenn).


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

_Heh, there goes my goblin theory, Tuli's just made it through._ "Easy, Brevin. Tuli's gonna be just fine. Knowing her, I'm more worried about the other customers." _Yeah. Sure. Better go after her._

Baril starts making slow progress, pushing and elbowing people in his way. _Looks like it's that message board, that has everybody's attention. I wonder what it is?_ When he finally gets through he begins to read. _Hmm... Some fellow wants back his family heirloom... Yea, yea, seen that, done that... These jobs never pay you much. This one here is surely gonna send some poor soul running across the land and all he's gonna pay is 1500 gold..._ "What?!?! 1500 gold!" _I knew it! Always trust your nose for gold and glory. Baril, you lucky bastard, sometimes you surprise even me!_ Suddenly Baril has completely forgotten he was supposed to go after Tuli.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2003)

*Arkan*

The half-elf sighs.  "Three days," she mutters.  Glancing around the tavern, she selects a seat, with back against wall if possible.  She sits and orders soup, bread and water, when offered.  Then she sighs again, and a heavy tear winds its way down her face, clearing a trail though the dust, until it falls from her nose, to land on the table.  She snuffles, wipes her nose and glances about self-consciously.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2003)

Grinder reaches the Hog's Back Inn without difficulty.  Getting past the crowd, however, looks slightly more daunting.  He scowls slightly, puffs up his chest, and tries to plow through the mass by aura of authority alone.

It doesn't work so well.

After getting bounced around between dozens of much taller humans, Grinder eventually finds himself near the front of the crowd, standing before a messageboard of sorts.  _Well_, he thinks to himself, _I suppose there could be something interesting to find here...a bit of work perhaps._

Realization as to the nature of the crowd quickly dawns on him while he reads the freshest and most conspicuously placed notice on the board.  Someone beside him blurts out Grinder's very thoughts: "What!?!?  1500 gold!"

Grinder turns and does the slightest of doubletakes.  "Well, well, well," he calls out loudly, so as to be sure he can get the man's attention over the noise.  "I'll be a goblin's whipping boy.  Baril, what the heck brings you to these parts?"


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

Baril was still having a hard time believing his eyes. He read the part "1500 gold" again and again just to make sure it really was there. Then he heard a voice from behind call him by the name, a familiar voice, but one he hadn't heard in quite some time. He turned around, from one surprise to another. 

"Grinder! My absolute favourite dwarven evoker!" Baril was visibly glad to be  bumping into a good old friend. "What am I doing here? To be honest, I wasn't so sure five minutes ago, but I have since found 1500 little golden reasons for the visit." The bard had a big grin on his face as he continued with a excited tone in his voice: "Come and read this yourself. I'll introduce you to some other friends of mine after you're finished." _Yes, that's what I'm going to do if I just found them first. Where did that little sneak go? I hope she hasn't gotten into any trouble yet._


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2003)

"Sounds like our paths are one and the same at the moment," Grinder says.  "I was on my way here to the Hog's Back to find some reason for having traveled here.  Looks like a pretty good reason right here.

"I'm curious about who this Melian character is.  1,500 gold is not something that many people can just be throwing around for rewards.  And if he has that kind of resources, why ask for unknowns to handle such an important job?

"Hmmm...for that matter, I wonder if he might not be a wizard.  There is that little comment about a Staff of the Magi.  Not exactly a casual subject, even among adventurers."


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 2, 2003)

Larra storms into the salle, _why can't he see that I'm not a child?_ She wonders, angry at the recent arguement with her father. She begins to clean and repair her armor, knowing that she needs to work off some of her temper before practicing blade-work. At first, she is so angry and frusterated that she doesn't pay any heed to the others in the room. After a while she notices that two of the guardsmen are talking about a job that they'll most likely not take... they're worried about the danger & not sure how long it'll take.

_Hog's Back... Alten's Rock... three days... I can do this, prove myself... _. Practice forgotten, she gathers her gear and leaves the castle, stopping at a market-stall to pick up some supplies, and heads out toward Alten's Rock.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 2, 2003)

"Bah I ain't be needen none of yer sympathy right now, I only be needen the sympathy of this here drink," he raises his mug vilently splashing half of it on the bar, then drinks the rest most of which ends up blending into his yellow beard.  "and the next drink," waving to the bartender, "and maybe a few more after that.  Nope unless you the scum that took me brother or know who is I want nothing to do with ye, I be needen some good thinkin time," raising his glass to show what thinking time means, "on figuring out a way to search for my bruther, but what can I do I got no leads, no money, and no bruther, AHHHHHHHHHH how could I lose me own bruther!"  With that another mug meets it end on the top of Nojin's spikey helemt spraying Grunlor with what remain, (most) of the ale.  After sipping the last drops out of the shattered bottom, Nojin raises his hand "Better get me another one keep and it better be quick."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 2, 2003)

Those of you coming into Alten's Rock for the first time will notice that, even though it's relatively small, it's highly cosmopolitan.  The main square, a large grassy field, is lined with shops of every type--including, of course, the Hog's Back Inn--and the city guard seems--well, if not lax, at least a bit diffident.  If you're not making trouble, they're not going to make trouble for you.

The Hog's Back would seem spacious if you were here at noon, but it's early evening, and the place is packed.  There are several dozen tables, and half a dozen barmen and barmaids harriedly serving the customers.  Nojin, Grunlor and Arkan are being served by Cala, a human girl of--maybe--15 years.  Kelta remains at the actual "bar" or back in the kitchen, overseeing everything that happens.

Those of you (almost all of you) who have joined, at one time or another, the throng surrounding the posted message, notice an interesting timbre to the mutterings of the locals.  "A great reward, but my farm needs tending..."  "If only my wife would let me look into it..."  "Right, and give up the business?"  Many of them seem to think that Alten's Rock is, perhaps, not the place to advertise for adventurers.

Tuli looks around, seeing if there are any purses that are obvious targets, but notices none.  However, someone notices _her_.  Tuli feels a hand on her shoulder, and turns around abruptly to see Kelta standing behind her.  Kelta isn't a large woman, but given Tuli's stature, she certainly _seems_ large.  She smells of a host of good things--meat, potatoes, and ale.  "I saw you sneakin' around, lass.  You don't want to get yourself caught with your hand in someone's pocket.  Besides, people around these parts keep their purses pretty close.  I--"

Kelta looks at Tuli queerly, steps to her side and looks at her in profile.  "I could swear I've seen ye before.  Have you been in Alten's Rock before?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2003)

Tuli gives Kelta her most innocent smile, "I didn't really mean any harm, its just people have such interesting things in their pouches, not that I'd actually take them you understand, I was just being curious is all..." she trails off as Kelta looks at her so intently from the different angles.

She gives the older woman the same looks right back before nodding which sends her black pony tail bouncing.  "Yes, I was born here, but we moved away when I was little, I was only 4 years old."  her tiny brow scrunches for a moment as if she is trying to remember something, "Your name is... Kelta, right?  I sort of remember you, I'm Tuli, my dad was a blacksmith here, before we moved I mean."  a sad frown works its way onto her delicate mouth.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kelta's eyes light up in recognition.  "Tuli... I remember that name.  Your father was Anibar Sunray, wasn't he?  He was one of the best smiths in town, and a favorite customer of me and Kirian's.  Why, you was just a babe when your parents packed up for Colinna.  Snatched up by some noble to work, as I recall.  But that was... what, ten years ago?  What's happened t' your father and mother?  And what brings y' back to Alten's Rock?"

_OOC:  Shalimar:  We can take this as far as you'd like 

All:  Don't worry... I have plans for all of you.  <evil grin>_


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 2, 2003)

Nojin smashes the third mug of half drinken ale across his skull and quickly waves for a replacement glass and a refill..... the pattern does not appear to be near its end.  "I'll find ye Kasendar Ive got to...."  Nojin tips the glass way back guzzling the ale, having much spill down his sides.  -SMASH- (mug 4)


OOC:  tally up the mug cost if you like Nojin will pay, as for if Im drunk yet.... is it possible for a dwarf to get drunk let alone when half his ale is on his forehead.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2003)

Tuli gives a small sniffle, as she looks up at the female Inn-keeper, " Yes, that was my daddy, the best blacksmith around," she says proudly, "But it was 12 years ago, I'm 16 now.  Our..our caravan was attacked by bandits on the way there, and I...I was the only to survive, mommy and daddy, and Felessan and everyone else was killed.  It was pretty awful and I had to live in an orphanage run by this cleric of Rinell, he was pretty strict." she said glumly, a few sparkling tears trailing down her cheeks.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 2, 2003)

Baril smiles. "I knew I could count on you, Grinder. I see old Bristlebrock hasn't been able to change you much." The bard continues as they make their way to the common room: "I'm looking forward to meet Melian myself. You're right, there's certainly more than meets the eye involved here."

When Grinder mentions the Staff of the Magi, Baril adds: "Yes, I wonder what brings a big fish in the little pond. Have to say though, that the man has some sense of humor." 

The two friends sit down and order some food and drink. Then Baril stands up. "You wait here, while they bring the food, I'll go get the friends I mentioned."

Doesn't take long until Baril spots Tuli with the innkeeper. _I should've known. Nothing happens here without Kelta noticing. I hope Tuli isn't in trouble..._ Baril takes one of his patented smiles and walks to Tuli and Kelta. "There you are, Tuli! I see you have already found time to make friends with our honorable hostess."

"Hello, Kelta. How's business these days?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 2, 2003)

After finding lodging for Frolic, Brevin returns to the Hog's Back.  Squeezing through the crowd, he scans the room looking for Tuli or Baril.  He doesn't see either of them right away but does find the sign that everyone is gathered around reading.  Curiousity getting the better of him, he stops and waits for an opening to get close enough to read it.  _1500 gold?  That is an unbelievable amount of coin!  Who in this small town has that much money?_ After reading the sign, he turns his attention back to finding his friends and quickly spots them talking with an older woman.  He starts making his way over to them through the crowd.  _I hope she hasn't gotten into trouble already._ 

"Frolic has a roof over his head for the night," Brevin says, placing a hand on Tuli's shoulder.  "Don't worry about the cost, I'll put it on your tab," he finishes with a chuckle.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2003)

"Thank you Brevin, I owe you." she says in a tone of voice that you hear quite often, it actually means your never going to see a copper, but I love you anyway.  "though if you stabled 'him' I'd want to know what you did to my pony, since she is a female." she says teasingly, a little of the her usual cheeryness returning at the chance to tease her companion.

Smirking she introduced him to their hostess.  "Brevin, I'd like you to meet Kelta, she was friends with my father while we still lived here in Alten's Rock, she runs this in very strict, so you had better watch yourself you naughty boy or she is liable  to take you over her knee."  She said winking at Baril and Kelta before turning to fully face the older woman.

"This is Brevin, he lived at the orphanage too, actually it was his uncle that found me and saved me and brought me to the Orphanage that he runs."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2003)

Grinder props his quarterstaff up against the table and drops his backpack and crossbow at his feet.  The backpack, given that it contains his spellbook, is never allowed to get far away.  His floppy, wide-brimmed hat is hung off the top of his staff.

While Baril is off fetching his friends, Grinder digs into the food placed before him.  Stew, bread, cheese, and leg of lamb, with a stout ale to wash it down.  It quickly erases the last week's worth of tasteless fare aboard the barge.  In the back of his mind, he senses that Trinket has found food to be quite plentiful in town.

Between bites of food, Grinder spares a casual glance around the crowded room.  Mostly humans, he notes, but there are a couple dwarves across the room.  _Might have to check in with them later_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 2, 2003)

When he hears Tuli's latest wisecrack, Baril, trying hard to cover his amusement, whispers to Brevin: "_Someone_ around here sure could use a little spankin' and it ain't you..."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 2, 2003)

A loud noise is heard over the chattering bar crowd.  -SMASH- (mug 5)


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 3, 2003)

Nylarra slips into the crowded bar and takes a seat at the end of a table. She asks for stew and ale and looks around while she waits for it to arrive.


_ooc: Nylarra has taken a room at the inn, and will leave most of her gear there for the time being. What would it have cost to hire a seat on a cart or wagon to make the trip?_


----------



## Sam (Aug 3, 2003)

After repeated (and unsuccessful) attempts to get Nojin to discuss his brother's fate, a soggy Grunlor moves away from Nojin.  Grabbing a towel at the end of the bar to dry himself off with, he strides over to where the announcement is posted.  As he walks across the common room, Grunlor notices another dwarf that he had met once before.
_Hmmm.  Quite a few strangers in town today.  What's more odd, a number of them are dwarves.  It doesn't look like... what was that mage's name?... Ah, yes, Grinder.  It doesn't look like Grinder and Nojin are travelling together.  Strange to see so many travellers in town at the same time. _

Grunlor begins to read the posting.  _*1500 gold!* By Talenn's light, that's quite a bit of coin!  Could this be what has drawn all these adventurer's here to Alten's Rock?_

Walking away from the door, back across the room to where his (now very) cold stew remains, Grunlor gives Grinder a slight nod of his head and looks to see if his recognition is reciprocated.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 3, 2003)

Kelta looks at Tuli with a very sympathetic eye before Baril and Brevin grab her to keep her out of trouble.  "I'm sorry to hear about your father, lass.  He was a good man.  I'll do some checking; some of your family might yet be around, but it may be a couple weeks before I find word."

_OOC:  Look for mechanical stuff in the OOC thread._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 3, 2003)

"ME BRUTHER!!!!!!"  With another yell Nojin is up from his stool and running across the bar.  Aiming at nothing in particular he jumps in a rabid flailing motion into a table smashing it to bits.  As pieces of wood stay stuck to the many spikes on his armor anyone who looks at the dwarf notices he is sleeping quite contently.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2003)

"Thank you Kelta," the child-like thief says gratefully, before being sequestered by her over-protective companions, she gives Kelta a mischeivous grin, "They're always worried that I'll get into trouble, its disconcerting really, its not like I go looking for it after all, people just misunderstand is all."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 3, 2003)

Grinder, between bites of steaming mutton, notices that one of the dwarves he'd seen earlier is walking across the room.  _Eh, I know him_, he realizes.  When Grunlor nods in his direction, Grinder returns the gesture.

_And here I thought I wouldn't know a soul in this town_, Grinder thinks as he absently mops up the mutton juices in his beard with a loaf of bread.  _Wonder if he's here for that job as well?  Have to catch up with him, I suppose._

A bit of memory clicks in the back of his mind.  Grinder had first spotted Grunlor across the room speaking with another dwarf.  There had been something familiar about that other dwarf...and his voice as he cried out before smashing those mugs upon his helmet.  _Ah!_ Grinder prides himself.  _I'll bet that's Nojin.  No one bellows quite like he does.  Have to go catch up with him, too._

Just as the connection is made, Grinder watches Nojin collapse among the shattered remains of a table.  _Right.  That reunion might have to wait a bit..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2003)

> When he hears Tuli's latest wisecrack, Baril, trying hard to cover his amusement, whispers to Brevin: "Someone around here sure could use a little spankin' and it ain't you..."




Brevin smiles.  "My thoughts exactly," he replies with a wink.  His fondness for the small girl is obvious, despite his actions and words.



> "Thank you Kelta," the child-like thief says gratefully, before being sequestered by her over-protective companions, she gives Kelta a mischeivous grin, "They're always worried that I'll get into trouble, its disconcerting really, its not like I go looking for it after all, people just misunderstand is all."




Brevin turns to Tuli and raises his eyebrows.  "Misunderstand?  I guess that's one way of looking at it," he says with a grin.  "Let's get some food and drink.  Did you guys see that sign about earning 1500 gold pieces for retrieving a gem that was stolen?  Must be pretty valuable.  Think that's something we could handle?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2003)

"We could definitely do it, and 500 gold a piece is nothing to sneeze at," Tuli says looking thoughtful.  "I wonder what the thieves are like, stealing family heirlooms isn't very nice, its totally diferent from taking a few coppers or some silver."  The fact that she has at one time or another done exactly that seems to slip her mind, leaving her with a perpetually clear conscience.

"Although, maybe if there is a lot of them we might need some help, maybe even a wizard, he could cast all kinds of spells, or maybe a few warriors, although not too many cause that means that there won't be as much reward, well I'm sure that if we have to fight the thieves we'll find more loot at their hide-out then we could actually carry.  You guys don't know any wizards around here that would actually help us out do you?" she says all of this in a familiar breathless rush that you know she gets when she is excited about the prospect of a new adventure.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 3, 2003)

Baril listens to Tuli, smiling. "And I thought I was the one all excited here." Then he looks dead serious and continues: "But this won't be any easy pickings, not by a long shot. Nobody pays 1500 gold for the return of some simple family trinket." Baril pauses to look at both Brevin and Tuli. "Well, somebody might, but then again those kind of people wouldn't come looking for help in a place like Alten's Rock, no sirrah. Say what you say about me, but Baril Kibizin is no common fool, been around long enough to notice certain things and this job here reeks of danger as well as great opportunity."

The bard leads his friends to the table where he left Grinder. "We'll be needing quality help and speaking of it, I'd like you to meet a old friend of mine. Grinder here is a up and coming dwarven wizard, just the kind you like to have around if you'd be needin' to blast some baddies out of your way. He's been telling me, he'd love to get a shot at that nice little reward." Baril then proceeds to introduce his companions to Grinder. "The youngster here is Brevin, a cleric of Litsi. The pretty lass with the quick fingers would be Tuli."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2003)

"We already know Grinder, he showed us all kinds of neat spells when we were in Colinna.  I still think that that was a mean trick you pulled, you and trinket."  she looks around curiously for the raven, "Where is Trinket anyway?  And are you going to show us any more magic?  I really think it must be grand too be able to do magic, I mean, to be able to make things happen, I sure wish someone would teach me magic, it could help me out so much, and if we are adventuring together I definitely wouldn't mind some instruction."  she says, as they often do, her words tripping all over themselves.

Her eyes took on an even more mischeivious gleam then usual at the prospect of using magic for her pranks, but Baril and Brevin knew she would most likely forget about the desire by the next day and be eager for something entirely different.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2003)

[ooc: slight edit to previous post...confused one of the pc's backstory with another]


"Ah yes, Brevin and Tuli," Grinder says as he stands.  "Nice to see you two again.  Staying out of trouble, I trust."  With that he gives them a deliberate wink.

"Trinket's still following me around, though at the moment he's out pillaging the city of bread crusts and likely a shiny bit of tinsel or glass.

"So, all three of you are also interested in hearing the details of this gem recovery job?  Perhaps if we offered up a team to this Melian chap, we'd become a more attractive option.  No doubt some of the other rabble in this town will slink out of their holes at a reward that size."

Grinder pauses for a moment and strokes his beard.  "You know, if this is a group of thieves willing to tackle such an item, we might even want a bit more muscle.  There's another dwarf or two in the tavern I could likely round up to join the cause...vague acquaintances."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 4, 2003)

After an hour long nap in the table remains, Nojin begins to stir.  He slowly rises into a standing position and wobbling all the way staggers out of the table remains.  _Wonder who pushed me into that table.  Ill beat the bloody skum into bloody scum._  Walking across the tavern, his drunken eyes focusing bit by bit he spies a particular dwarf eyeing his movements.  "Well I'll be an dancin little elf if it aint little Balling Bellows.  Does me good to see that ye be alive out here, thought the real meanies of the world would have beat the sense out of ye by now."  With that he heads over and gives Grinder a very heavy pat on the back knocking him out of his chair.  "Why thank ye pal I need a seat."  Nojin then sits in the now vacant chair, and looks down at the fallen dwarf.  "Ye know its a good thing I tuffened ye up back in the ole days, not a chance ye be making it around in this city had it not be for me gang and I teachen ye how to take a punch.  I myself just got thrown through that der table, and Im wondering who did it....."  With that he glares across the table eyeing Tuli through squinted drunken eyes.  "I don't like that grin on yer face lass, it best not have been ye who through me...."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 4, 2003)

> "Ah yes, Brevin and Tuli," Grinder says as he stands. "Nice to see you two again. Staying out of trouble, I trust." With that he gives them a deliberate wink.




"Not if she can help it," Brevin answers with a chuckle.  "Good to see you again, Grinder."



> With that he glares across the table eyeing Tuli through squinted drunken eyes. "I don't like that grin on yer face lass, it best not have been ye who through me...."




Brevin steps in front of Tuli protectively and eyes the dangerous looking dwarf.  "Take it easy friend," he says evenly.  "She's been with me so I assure you that she didn't lay a hand on you, not that she has quite the build to have manhandled one such as yourself anyway."

After pausing a moment to let his words sink in, he continues.  "I'm Brevin, this is Baril and the lass is Tuli."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2003)

Grinder scowls as he stands and brushes himself off.

"And this sorry lot is Nojin," he says.  "From my home town of Hallis Hill."

Grinder gives the drunken dwarf a sharp rap on the top of his helm.  "Nice to see you, too, Nojin, but if you ever think of callin me 'Ballin Bellows' again and I'll burn your beard off where you stand.  Wizards are known to do that sort of thing."  Grinder gives the dwarf a very meaningful glare, but isn't sure it's getting through his drunken haze.

"Of course," he adds with a wink at Tuli, "then the young lass would get to see some magickin.

"Now," Grinder says, looking back at Nojin, "you got an explanation for yer shameful display of 'bellowin' and 'ballin' a bit ago?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2003)

"We could use some help, if they're willing I mean.  But that'll take away from our reward, so lets keep it to as few as possible, I mean having to actually fight would be bad, but having people who can fight and not needing them is better then the opposite I geuss."  she says optimistically.  "So will you and Trinket teach me some tricks Grinder?"

She just smiles cheerfully when Nojin growls at her.  "It wasn't me, maybe you just fell through it, I mean you were drinking a lot, and If I drank even half of what you did I would be out like a light so maybe you just forgot."  she asks cheerfully.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 4, 2003)

Nojin peers at Tuli and then looks back over to Brevin. 







> Brevin steps in front of Tuli protectively and eyes the dangerous looking dwarf. "Take it easy friend," he says evenly. "She's been with me so I assure you that she didn't lay a hand on you, not that she has quite the build to have manhandled one such as yourself anyway."



  "Whatca mean she ain't got the build to throw me.  Never seen a half-orc lass that big efore.  Must be mostly orc blood if ye get me drift.  







> She just smiles cheerfully when Nojin growls at her. "It wasn't me, maybe you just fell through it, I mean you were drinking a lot, and If I drank even half of what you did I would be out like a light so maybe you just forgot." she asks cheerfully.



And lass I never been drunk in me life so don't ye go start acusin me of not holdin me liqer.



> "Now," Grinder says, looking back at Nojin, "you got an explanation for yer shameful display of 'bellowin' and 'ballin' a bit ago?"




After staring down Tuli a bit more, he registers the question from Grinder.  "What racket ye talking about Belows?  Oh.... me bruther...." his eyes seem to begin to clear up as recollection hits.  "ME BRUTHER!!!!!"  With that he gets off the chair and smashes his forearm down onto it.  (OOC: smashing it I hope)

"Ye remember Kasendar Balling?  He was the dwarf who went easy on ye and all.  Hes been taken on account of this prophecy he holds in his brain.  I lost him..... I lost him.... me bruther...."

The dwarf then curls into a little ball on the floor and begins to whimper a bit, some of the effects of his drugging still aparent.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 4, 2003)

When Nojin falls to the floor and curls up in a ball, Brevin raises his eyebrows and turns to Grinder.  "You got anything to put him to sleep?" he asks the dwarven wizard quietly.  "I think he needs to sleep it off, if you know what I mean.  Do you know what he's talking about with all this yelling about losing his brother?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2003)

"I am not a half-orc," Tuli cries out indignantly, frowning as fiercely as she can, which isn't very fiercely at all, maybe enough to scare a dead mouse.  When he falls in a heap, she gingerly touches her toe to his forehead.  "Is this the dwarf you wished us to work with? I wouldn't work with him if you gave me all of your share of the reward.  Besides, its unlikely that he'll dry out soon enough to be of any use."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2003)

"Sorry, but I don't have anything to put him to sleep," Grinder says, looking at Nojin curled up on the floor.  "I suspect that he won't need much help, though.  Probably just a bed for the night.

"As for his brother," Grinder continues, "I'm not really sure what the story is there.  I vaguely knew his brother Kasendar, but haven't heard anything of him recently.  Might be able to get a straight story from him when he's sobered up.

"And to answer your question, Tuli, yes, this is one of the dwarves I alluded to as a possible addition to our growing group.  I've always known him to be a bit rough around the edges, but he's got a loyal streak in him wide as a giant's arse...if you can figure out how to work it.  Mean in a fight, too.

"Don't be too quick to judge him in his current state.  Sometimes when a person is down on his luck, they just need someone to give them a helping hand.  I trust you can understand that."

Grinder looks back down at Nojin and hopes that his token effort at defending the sorry drunk won't be unjustified.  He never cared much for Nojin as a youth, but Grinder is certain that he'd be one worthy of having on your side when the weapons were drawn.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 4, 2003)

Baril has been watching all of this with mixed feelings. "Well, well, well... Quite a charade I might say. I should probably write this all down and sell it to some comedian back in Colinna for good amount of coin. I'd love to see Tuli's performance in half-orc's role." The bard winks at Tuli shaking his head. "Or maybe not. We really could use someone with a bit brawn and this Nojin fellow here seems to have natural talent in breaking things. He just needs some better directions - and a sober head. Right, Grinder?"


----------



## Sam (Aug 5, 2003)

Grunlor sits at his table alone, sipping his ale and watching the commotion going on around drunken Nojin.  His eyes gleaming, he wonders if this ragtag group is going to wait for this Melian and his commission.  

_And if they do, is this the sign from Telenn I have been waiting for?  They don't look very organized.  Do I want to consider travelling with them?  By the Light! _

He goes back to sipping his ale and trying to take their measure.  He begins to examine them with the power granted him by Telenn.  His special sight is searching for any evil in their midst.

_I sense no evil in their hearts.  Perhaps this is the group I shall go with.  Just to be sure, I shall observe them until this Melian arrives._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 5, 2003)

Without realizing it Nojin staggers over to the bar and pays for a room into which he staggers and drops on the bed armor and all.  When he awakes his head is slightly bruised and throbbing but he seems of different mind then the night before.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re-Enter Melian*

3 Matess, late morning

_I'll let y'all determine who is grouped with whom as Melian enters; it's a minor thing, I suppose._

A man in a dark cloaks sweeps through the door to the Hog's Back.  The cloak might once have been red, or perhaps forest green, but it's difficult to tell as it's now caked brown and grey with dirt.  Those of you who've stayed at the Inn realize that you've seen the man here several times over the last few nights; he has probably been staying here as well.

He moves to the board by the door and removes the posting, then carries it over to where Kelta watches him with hawk-like eyes.  He speaks to her for a moment, and she leaves, though for unknown reasons.  The unidentified man holds the previously posted scroll--now rolled tightly--into the air, and speaks.

"Hello.  I'm Melian.  I'm certain a few of you, at least, are here to speak with me--and some of you are probably just here for lunch.  For those here to speak with me, please follow me; I believe Kelta has prepared a small room for us."  Kelta reappears at this, and she nods her head, then indicates that Melian should follow her.

After a short walk, those of you interested find yourselves in an office, presumably Kelta's.  It seems to double as a small storeroom, as there are sacks of flour stacked in one corner, and barrels in another corner.  The center of the room is dominated by a large table, and there is a sturdy-looking safe behind what is ostensibly Kelta's desk.  The room is quiet but for the ten of you--nine once Kelta leaves, saying "I'll be back momentarily with some chairs."

Melian pushes the hood back from his cloak.  He's a middle-aged human with greying hair and bright blue eyes.  His cheekbones are high, suggesting either a regal background or _very_ good cosmetics.  "Good morning to all of you.  My name is Melian.  I'm a trader in magical items, and a bit of a mage myself."

He chants a few words, and an image forms in the air.  As it forms, it becomes very distinct:  a gem, cut into a triangular shape, like a triangular pyramid with its top cut off.  The gem is yellow and orange, and its colors shimmer and change, though it's hard to determine if this is a property of the gem itself, or of the illusion Melian has created.

"This gem has been in my family for several hundred years, as far as we can trace.  It also has a minor magical ability, allowing the holder to speak with animals once per day for a few seconds.  You can buy similar tokens from local druids for half what I'm offering as a reward.

"I had the location of the gem traced to the vicinity of Alten's Rock about a month ago.  I have other business I must attend to while here in Alten's Rock--many sales and a few purchases.  I haven't the time to take back the gem myself... which is why I propose to hire you.  Will you all be working as a team?"

_OOC:  Well, will you?   Also, any questions for Melian?_


----------



## Sam (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Re-Enter Melian*



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *"This gem has been in my family for several hundred years, as far as we can trace.  It also has a minor magical ability, allowing the holder to speak with animals once per day for a few seconds.  You can buy similar tokens from local druids for half what I'm offering as a reward.*




"Ahem.  Master Melian.  Before we discuss working as a team, I wish to understand futher why this gem is so valuable to you.  As you readily admit, one can purchase an item with the same properties at a cost much less than what you are willing to pay."

(OOC: Grunlor uses his Detect Evil ability while listening to Melian's answer.)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2003)

"A number of us had discussed possibly working together on this job," Grinder says, "but nothing has been formalized yet.

"Your posting mentioned thieves and a hideout.  Before I commit to anything, I'd like to know what other information you might provide us.

"You must understand...if this band of thieves just happened to be, oh, say, mind flayers...well, then I'd probably want to bow out."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

*Arkan*

"I am very interested in this job, and would be happy to be part of a team.  I am Arkan Far Traveler, a Ranger, scout and wilderness explorer.  Melian, what can you tell us about the location of this gem, who took it from you, and who guards it now."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

OOC:  Ok in a little bit of trouble in the way of the story line, assuming that the sober Nojin was able to meet up with Grider and the rest and become their "brute force" then the rest of my post makes sense


"I be interested in only one thing, and that be findin me bruther.  But thats gonna take resources and I ain't got none so ye best be true to yer word on this reward.  Then again if yer magics there can tell me where me bruther is then I will gladly help ye for free.  If not ye best be frontin some of this coin so I know we ain't be played for fools."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 6, 2003)

Grunlor detects no evil auras in the area.  To him he says, "As I already stated, Master Dwarf, this gem is a family heirloom.  It belonged to my father, and his mother before that, and her mother before that--past that I can't remember with certainty.  It goes back ten generations at least.  It was but a jewel for many years before the magical abilities were added.  I want it not for its magical abilities, but for its sentimental value.  The extra money in the reward is merely incentive to return it, rather than keeping it for its magical abilities."

To Grinder and Arkan he says, "As far as I know, these thieves were not mind flayers.  I rather suspect, in fact, that they are members of a group calling themselves the 'Irregulars,' who seem to exist mainly to disrupt trade.  I've had a couple of their members jailed after disrupting my business and being caught... and I suspect they don't much like me.

"The thieves are most definitely humanoids, though they seemed, when I scried on them, to be interacting with some goblins as well.  More, however, I really cannot say, except that the gem is definitely there.  I have prepared a map," he says, removing another scroll from a pocket inside his cloak, "that should take you to their cave."

To Nojin:  "I'm sorry for your loss, and I may be able to help you at a later time, but it will have to wait.  I will front you 25 gold pieces each--that's 200 gold total--but I suspect you will find much more than that, and possibly even more than my reward, in the thieves' hideout.  They are, after all, thieves."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Aye.  If there are goblins involved, then I've no doubt theivery is afoot.  I will trust that this is in fact your gem, and that we are not ourselves being made thieves.  I will take you up on your offer, and I'm ready to start right away."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2003)

> "Aye. If there are goblins involved, then I've no doubt theivery is afoot. I will trust that this is in fact your gem, and that we are not ourselves being made thieves. I will take you up on your offer, and I'm ready to start right away."




Brevin had listened quietly thus far to the words of Melian and then to the questions of a few of the assembled adventurers.  He nods in agreement after Arkan speaks.

"I, too, will help recover your gem, Melian," he says.  "And if my friends Tuli and Baril are in as well, along with Grinder here," he says with a nod to the dwarf, "then these 'Irregulars' don't stand a chance."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 6, 2003)

Baril flashes a friendly smile. "Yes, it is like my friend Brevin says. Allow me to introduce myself - I am Baril Kibizin, an artist and adventurer, but my speciality is finding missing items of delicate nature, just like it seems to be the case here. I'm sure this group here is more than qualified to find your precious gem." Baril reaches out his hand. "Can I look at the map, please?"

_OOC: Is there anything familiar about Melian now that we can actually see him? I'll use knowledge nobility and royalty to find out if he's a noble. What about the gem? Can I get any information with bardic knowledge?_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2003)

"Of course I'll help, it should be fun, out thieving a gang of thieves." Replied Tuli from the safe on which she was seated. a glint of excitement in her eyes at the thought of the challenge to her professional skills.  She kicked out with her feet lightly, swinging them about since they failed to touch the ground.

"So where exactly are we going? Is it in the city, or outside it, or maybe in the forest?  That would be kind of silly, I mean if I was a thief I would want to be in the city where there are people to steal from."  she said winsomely.  "Oh, and I want to know what everyone is contributing, since I don't know all of you.  I mean, I know, Brevi is a Cleric of Litsi, with his faith to aid us, and Baril seems to kow just about everything everything not to mention the fact he is pretty good in a fight, and Grinder of course is a mage.  I'm just great with traps and moving about stealthily."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 6, 2003)

"I intend to do what I failed to do with my brother and protect yer hides."  Nojin says with a forelorn look as he contemplates his failings.  "Ill be especially carefull to look after ye little half-orc," he says to Tuli with a wink and a returning smile, now knowing his foolish actions of a few nights earlier, "although I do expect most of me time to be spent protecting Balling Bellows being that hes still kind o' shrimpy no matter how much I try to tuffin em up"  Saying this he gives Grinder a godd elbow to the gut, luckly it is a rare occasion where his armor is off and therfore no spikes were impaled.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 6, 2003)

_OOC:  Baril can remember no legends or stories about the gem or any similar gems. [BK roll 5+3=8]

Melian certainly doesn't resemble any noble family either you, Nylarra, or Grunlor have known.  He's dressed in very fine clothes, but he wears no sigil or crest, either familiar or unfamiliar.  If he's a noble posing as a trader, or a trader posing as a noble, he's not doing very well at either one._


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2003)

Grinder grunts as Nojin's elbow digs in.  He gives him a dirty scowl and mutters quietly enough so just the two of them can hear, "Best be keepin a skin of water handy...never know when that beard of yers might just go up in flame."

Grinder composes himself and turns to Melian.  "You can count me in.  Having goblins to pound on only sweetens the job."


----------



## Sam (Aug 6, 2003)

"Well then," says Grunlor as he looks about the room.  "I only have the acquaintance of one other member of this 'Group', but will sign on for this search for your gem.  This has been brought upon you as a result of your efforts to stop theiving goblin-friends.  I intend to restore your property to you Master Melian."

_Perhaps I can find out a bit more about Nojin and his quest for his brother as well.  That dwarf seems to be truly in need._


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 6, 2003)

Nylarra listens to the others... _it seems as if a lot of these people already know each other_, nodding occasionally. "I would like to join you in this quest," she boldly states durring a lull in the conversation.  After her abrupt statement, she sits back down, nervously playing with the edge of her tunic.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 7, 2003)

_That voice sounds familiar..._ Baril turns to look at the young woman, who just spoke. _Well, could it be? Yes, that's the daughter of the nobleman I used to work for back in Colinna. But how could she be here? Her father wasn't exactly the type who would let his daughter out adventuring with the common folk. This should be interesting..._ "Greetings, m'lady. A pleasure to meet you again", Baril says to Nylarra nodding politely in a courtly fashion with a clever and charming smile. 

Then he turns back to Melian again. "Yes, the map. Can we have a look at it?"


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 8, 2003)

Melian unfurls the scroll with the map on it and spreads it on the table as Kelta brings in chairs for the group.  The map is a sketch of the route, and is highly detailed.  "The thieves' hideout is about two days' journey west of here, in the forest right about... here," says Melian, pointing at the map.  "If you follow the Hallis road toward Hyderis, then turn northward at Mettelford, and follow Mettel Creek for about a league, you'll come upon their encampment.  Goblins and thieves both like the mountains, and they've dug their hideaway into the side of the hills there."

Grinder scowls at Melian.  "We dwarves tend to dig into the hills a fair bit ourselves, Master Melian."

Melian smiles.  "No offense, of course, Master Dwarf.  The dwarves tend to dig for reasons other than hiding, of course.  I think you'll find the place easily enough.  Otherwise, if there are no more questions, I'll be on with my business, and let you get on with yours."  He takes his purse out of his pocket, and begins counting out two hundred gold coins, then does a quick double-take, and pulls a coin-like object from his cloak.  "I'm also leaving you this.  When you return, you'll be able to contact me simply by squeezing this trinket and speaking."

He finishes counting out the coins, leaving a small pile.  "So... unless there's anything else...?"

_OOC: 1.  Yes, that'll be the road to Hallis Hill. 
2.  Any more question for Melian?
3.  If I'd had time, you'd have an actual map to look at... but alas, I've not had the time.  My apologies._


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 8, 2003)

Grinder steps forward at the sight and smell of gold on the table.

"A detailed map, a clear objective, and gold on the table," he says to everyone in general and Melian in particular.  "I believe we have a deal."  Grinder offers his hand to Melian to seal the deal.

Looking around at the rest of the would-be adventurers, Grinder says, "I take it everyone here intends to be a part of the action?  Smaller loot shares for each, but with more folks we're more likely to be alive to spend it.  Anyone who wants out better speak now, though I can't rightly imagine anyone skipping out on the chance to bash some goblin heads."

While waiting for a response, Grinder picks up the magic summoning trinket and begins to give it a professional inspection.


----------



## Sam (Aug 8, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *While waiting for a response, Grinder picks up the magic summoning trinket and begins to give it a professional inspection. *




Now that Grunlor has decided to participate in the quest he is eager to be underway. "We should be on our way then", he says as he looks to the rest of the group.  "Let those theives and goblins be wary Master Melian.  We will be back directly with your family heirloom."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

Nojin stands and bellows out "Aye to battle we shall charge and all shall fall in my wake."  That said he pounds his fist down on the table as hard as he can right on the part of the map where Melian pointed the hideout to be.  "And if me bruther is there ain't no one gonna be nothing left o this band o thieves and fools"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2003)

Brevin eyes the gold on the table, the lightness of his own belt pouch noticeable on his hip.  "We'll find the gem, Melian," he says.  "May Litsi guide our way and fool our enemies."

He'll scoop out his share of the gold and dump it into his belt pouch.  "Does anyone need to take care of any business before we get started?  Tuli, maybe Frolic needs to stay behind...for her own safety."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 9, 2003)

"Other than purchasing some rations, I'm all set to go", Baril informs. He folds the map carefully and slips it to his map case. "I hope noone minds if I'm keeping this safe in here?", he says gently patting the side of the map case.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2003)

"If you think its wise, I guess I can stable her for while we are gone, but I think she'd be ok." Tuli says, giving a shrug.  "I guess I had best speak to Kelta about her."  she says, suiting action to wordss, sliding off the safe, her share of the advance already in her pouch, an action which most of the others missed.  She leaves the room humming softly.

"Kelta, I'm going out of town for a bit, with Brevi and Baril, and I was wondering, If I leave Frolic here, can you take care of her?  See that she gets some nice treats and all?" the child thief asks the old innkeep, holding out the coin to pay for the Pony's care.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 12, 2003)

Melian nods at the group of you.  "Very well then.  If I do not hear from you within one week, I shall assume that I need to send another party searching.  Good luck to you, and good day.  Good day, Kelta," he says, nodding at the barkeep, who is standing outside the door.

"I do hope y'know what y're gettin' yourselves into," she says.  "My husband, bless his soul, used to get caught up in 'adventures' like this.  He loved them.  Nearly killed him, but he came out all right in the end.  I hope you folks do too."

Tuli attempts to pay Kelta 5 gold to stable Frolic, but Kelta won't accept more than 2 gp.  The rest of you divvy up the gold Melian has left behind, make your purchases as needed, and prepare to leave town.

_NB: One week is ten days here._

--------

_DM assumes you'll leave that day, to get on your way quickly._

The Hallis road isn't busy at this time of year; mining operations tend to be slow in the winter, and the first caravans of minerals and goods coming out of Hallis Hill won't be moving for another week or two.  As you walk, you pass few others on the road.

The rest of the 3rd passes uneventfully; shortly after dusk, you come across a waystation on a trail about fifty meters from the road--little more than a couple of adirondack shelters with their backs toward the prevailing winds.  No one else occupies it, and it seems a good a place as any to sleep.

In the morning, however, as you prepare to head back to the main road, you all hear a rather loud growling sound coming from the trail.  Three wolves emerge, though calling them 'wolves' is a bit generous; they look haggard and malnourished, as though they've had difficulty hunting for a week or more.  They also look hungry.  Very hungry.

And they are staring straight at you, who apparently look very tasty right now.

_OOC: Actions?

Initiative:

Arkan: 24 (natural 20)
Grinder: 19
Nojin: 14
Baril: 13
Nylarra: 9
Tuli: 7
Grunlor: 5
Brevin: 3_


----------



## Sam (Aug 12, 2003)

Grunlor readies his Dwarven Waraxe, takes a battle stance in front of the wolves and shouts "Grab yer swords & shields all.  There's some mangy curs here and they look like they be looking fer trouble!"


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2003)

"Well, they won't find this gypsy to be a willing meal", Baril shouts reaching for a weapon.

_OOC: Take shortbow and ready action to shoot if and when  the wolves attack. If the wolves attack before my action, Baril wields his rapier and strikes back if there are any wolves close  enough._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 12, 2003)

Nojin slams the flat of the axe on his Urugrosh to his helmet and charges up to be the closest between the group and the wolves.  "Ye puppies want to be playen, well then ye gonna be payen"

OOC:  If the wolves make any threatening moves towards us I charge in at the center one, using a charge if there is enough room, will attack with both ends of the urgrosh if that is the case.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2003)

Tuli draws one of her knives from where it was hidden in the back of her tights and readies an action to throw it if they attack.  "Aww, they look so hungry.  Their problem just seems to be that they don't know how to ask.  Anyone have any meat to share with them?" she asks her companions.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 12, 2003)

Grinder quickly assesses the situation and settles on loading his light crossbow.  He studies the wolves carefully, looking for a sign that they're ready to attack.

"I'm not so sure feedin them's a good idea," he says to Tuli.  "Probably just encourage them to be more bold with us."


_OOC:  Hold action to fire crossbow at the first wolf that closes more than half its current distance._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan notices the wolves first.  She notices at once that these beasts are not evil, and are only following their natural desire for food.  Assuming there are not more of them, they wouldn't normally attack such a large group.  If they're hungry enough they might.  She takes a step forward, sword and axe at ready, and attempts to use her wild empathy to disuade them from attacking.  

OOC:  I'm as bit new at wild empathy - I assume it could be used in this fashion.  Her modifier is the big +1 (1 level; 0 chr mod)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2003)

Brevin pulls out his heavy mace and moves close to Tuli.  If any of the wolves approach either of them in a threatening manner, he will attack.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 13, 2003)

*In which we learn the magic of the word 'ready'*

Arkan steps forward, softly vocalizing toward the wolves, attempting to seem as harmless as possible, but their demeanor seems not to change.  It's obvious that they're simply very hungry, and very desperate.

The three wolves leap at you to attack, beginning a cascade of readied actions.  Grinder fires a crossbow bolt into the lead wolf's chest, causing it to yelp in pain, but not slowing it down.  Nojin rushes forward toward the leader, slashing with the axe end of his urgrosh and cutting a huge gash in its neck.  It falls and lays silently.

Baril fires his shortbow at the wolf nearest him, catching it a glanding blow on its side.  Nylarra runs forward with her rapier and dagger at the ready, and thrusts her rapier deep into the belly of the leftmost wolf, felling it.

Tuli tosses a dagger at the remaining wolf, but the dagger lands at the wolf's feet, missing it completely.  Grunlor moves forward and slashes at the final charging wolf, slashing its front leg.

The wolf, seeing Grunlor as its nearest enemy, lunges to bite him, but its teeth clank against armor, leaving but a small dent.  Brevin, moving a bit forward, swings at the beast and misses as it dodges away from him.

The remaining wolf is still growling at you, though it's looking very winded and is bleeding badly from its leg.  Its two companions are down, though Arkan and Brevin both notice they're still breathing, and seem to have simply fallen unconscious from the stresses of the attacks.

_Actions?

OOC:

Game-mechanical notes:

Grinder: attack roll 12+1 = 13; damage roll 8;
Nojin:  attack roll 12+5+2 = 19; damage roll 4+6 = 10;
Baril:  attack roll 15+3 = 18; damage roll 1;
Nylarra: attack roll 20 (automatic hit and threat; confirm 19+5 = 24); damage rolls [1+6]+2 = 9;
Tuli: attack roll 4+4 = 8;
Grunlor: attack roll 18+4 = 22; damage roll 1+3=4;
Wolf: attack roll 10;
Brevin: attack roll 2+2 = 4.

Casar:  I see no reason you shouldn't be able to ready a partial charge unless you are forced into a single action for the round, but note that (1) by the rules, you actually can't do so--I'm rule-zeroing that as of now, but be careful with other DMs--and (2) in any charge action, you may only take a single attack.

Manzanita:  It didn't work, but kudos for thinking out of the box instead of automatically attacking... and 25 bonus XP.

Y'all rolled incredibly well here, though it didn't help that I rolled a whopping 2 for init for the wolves.  Everyone acts in the same order next round, though technically everyone is now at Init 3 except for Arkan.  Of course, one good hit should take care of ending this combat.

[DM grumbles] Next time, we send out the *well-fed* wolves... _


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 13, 2003)

Nojin turns in the direction of the last remain wolf dropping his Urgrosh and lunging at the wolf.  

OOC (mechainics):  Will attempt to grapple the wolf doing 1d6+4 with the armor spikes, but hopefully just smothering the little puppy without chopping his head off

OOC (comment):  well, I did not brake down that charge like that nice catch Mr. DM and my bad for forgetting the one attack rule.  One quick correction off the top of my head a double weapon does not get the 1.5 str bonus for being used in 2 hands even if there is only one attack so if Im right the attack should be 1d8+4.  Unless the other 2 came from another source that I am missing or the even that the bonus is first and this is all useless typing, you gave me a little extra punch.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 13, 2003)

Baril puts the bow away as the fight seems to be over for him.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 13, 2003)

Grinder reloads his crossbow and makes a quick scan around the camp.  He's pretty sure he's heard of wolves being clever enough to attack from multiple directions before, and he figures a little extra caution never hurt.


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2003)

Grunlor moves to engage the remaining threat.

OOC: If it's still up on my initiative, I attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan will move forward (if there's room) to try to finish off the wolf with her sword (& axe if she is able to do a full action attack)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2003)

If the remaining wolf still stands on Brevin's turn, he'll run at the beast and stop about five feet from it, making as much noise as possible in an attempt at driving the wolf off without killing it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2003)

Tuli will draw her short sword, and try to flank the wolf(So that she can do some sneak attack damage next round if its needed, doubtful as that may seem.)


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 14, 2003)

Arkan slashes at the wolf with her sword, just barely missing, but connects with her axe, slashing its shoulder.  The beast falls, though again it's still breathing.

The clearing is rather suddenly silent, as the sounds of combat seem to have driven away the birds and insects for the moment.  Though you wait a few moments, there is nothing more to see, and all seems relatively peaceful.

_OOC: end of combat.

Mechanical stuff:

Arkan:  attack roll 10+1 = 11; attack roll 12+1 = 13, damage roll 4+1 = 5.

All righty... do you wish to hang around here for a while, or continue on, or do something else?_


----------



## Zerth (Aug 14, 2003)

Baril is eager to continue the journey. "That was good for target practice, at least. Poor creatures." 

The bard grabs his backpack. "Shall we go then, treasure and danger await us."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 14, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Unless any of you has some means to care for these creatures, I will put them out of their misery."  

Arkan draws her dagger and slays the wolves as painlessly as posible, assuming no one speaks up.

"This is a bad sign to see starving wolves.  Something may be amiss in the forest.  Perhaps the goblins are eating all the game.  Either way, let us continue.  I will take the point."

Arkan will advance when the party is ready, sword and axe in hand.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Onward*

_OOC:  All right... since no one else seems to have wanted to take any action either before or after the power outage, I'll assume y'all will be moving on.  Right, then, here we go..._

Leaving the clearing, you take up your walk again toward Mettelford.  There is even less traffic today than there was yesterday, and you pass the day meeting only one or two wanderers.  As evening falls, you reach the hamlet of Mettelford, which is nestled in a bend of Mettel Creek, a tributary of the River Nom.  You estimate Mettelford has perhaps 200 inhabitants, and the most interesting thing you'll find there is an inn where you might rest until morning.

The map indicates that the thieves' cave is about a league north of here--perhaps an hours' walk.  The sun is setting presently.  Do y'all wish to rest up at the local inn, or continue northward to check out the caves at night?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

*Arkan*

"As we've been traveling all day I think we should rest for the night.  Goblins can see in the dark, whereas most of us can't.  They might have spies in the town, though.  What say we camp in the bush?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2003)

Tuli wrinkles her tiny nose at the suggestion of sleeping out in the woods, she was a city girl at heart, and nothing was ever going to change that, the fact that they were this close to a villiage was enough for her.  "Definitely not, I'd rather stay at the villiage, It would be nice to sleep on a nice bed and have a nice hot meal.  But I do think it would be better to go on now, darkness like this will help us in sneaking in to the place, its like a big game of hide and seek, it really will be a lot of fun.  Show them who;s the best at being quiet and sneaky."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 18, 2003)

"I'd like to stay at the inn for the night and leave very early in the morning", Baril says. "Arkan made a good point though, we should keep low profile, because the thieves might have contacts in the village. Everyone, not a word, why we are here. If someone asks, we are just travellers passing by."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 18, 2003)

"I agree with staying here for the night," Grinder says.  "And, just in case someone gets too nosy about our business, just say we're heading up to Hallis Hill for some unspecified work...or maybe rooting some nasty critters out of the mine.  If we all use the same cover story, it'll be more plausible."


----------



## Sam (Aug 18, 2003)

*Grunlor*

"Inn or cave, it's all the same to me.  We haven't been on the road so long as to make a stop at a village a necessity.  I'll go along with whatever you all decide."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 18, 2003)

"Bah ye damn fools be usin yer heads instead of yer swollen backsides fer thinkin.  If we be hunting theives then we need to thin like thieves, and if we be thinken like thieves we better listen to the one of us that is."  Nojin gives a glare, then a wink, at Tuli "The lass is right, we go at night, when thieves be out a thieven or a drinken or if we be lucky asleepen and we catch them unaware.  If ye wait till the mornin then ye got nothing but a full den o' the creeps and another night there mayhem can pray on anyone unfortunate enough to cross there path."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Goblins see well in the dark.  But Melian did indicate that the theives were not all goblins, so perhaps it doesn't matter whether we approach their home in day or night.  I'm all for giving the town the pass, to avoid giving away our presence.  So if you city folk don't want to camp in the woods, I'd agree with Nojin; let's go get them!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

"I'm all for pressing on and hitting the thieves tonight," Brevin says, with a nod to Nojin, Tuli and Arkan.  "Once we take care of the problem, and recover the gem, we can get all the rest we need.  In this case, darkness may turn out to be more of a friend than an enemy."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 21, 2003)

"Sneaking in the dark ain't usually my style, but looks like I'm going to have to give it a try this time", Baril says nodding. "Let's embrace the darkness of the night and hope the choice we made was right."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 21, 2003)

"Bah, day or night, matters little to a dwarf," Grinder says, planting his staff in the soft earth for emphasis.  "I'm ready to hit em tonight as it seems the majority is leaning that way.  The ale can wait fer celebratin'."


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 21, 2003)

Slamming the spear part of his Urgrosh into the dirt Nojin shouts "Aye theres a way to grow a backbone, good fer ye all now lets go bash some heads."  He plucks the weapon out of the dirt and runs off towards the cave.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 22, 2003)

Bypassing the town of Mettelford, you continue to follow the map northward toward the thieves' cave.  You pick your way somewhat slowly through the terrain, which has grown a bit rocky, not to mention still being forested.  Thankfully, the creek is easy to follow, and there's a path which runs alongside it for most of the way.

The cave, according to the map, is a few hundred yards from the creek, due east of a large oak tree that you find easily.  It has some symbols carved into its surface, but they appear to be in a language none of you recognize.  The forest partially clears here, and the rising full moon serves as a guide for the remainder of your travel, as you pick your way through thinning oak and ash trees.

Shortly, you see a light ahead of you.  As you near the edge of a forest clearing, you can distinctly see it emanating from a cave entrance about a hundred feet away.  There are two goblins standing--or, at best, leaning--on either side of the entrance.  The goblin on the left seems somehow beefier than you had imagined goblins being, and better-polished, too; where you would expect goblins to be wielding battered weapons, this one has a rather well-made longsword in his scabbard, and is wearing chainmail.  The one on the right seems quite a bit scrawnier, and seems uninterested in actually guarding anything.

As distinctly as you can see the light from the cave entrance, you can hear the clinking of Brevin's armor.  You also hear the beefier goblin shout something in Goblin to the scrawny one.  Grinder can roughly translate it as "Oi!  D'you hear that?"

The scrawny one nods.  "Go see if somefin's ou' there, will ye'?"  Despite the fact that they're within twenty feet of one another, the larger goblin seems to enjoy shouting.  It's obvious who's in charge.  The small goblin walks slowly toward you.

_OOC:  The cave entrance, and the larger goblin, are 100 feet away, and bathed in light.  The smaller goblin is ambling toward your position; he's about 80 feet away, and will reach you within three rounds if you do nothing.  He does not currently seem able to see you.

A plan may be in order. 

Toric:  Sorry, man.  I rolled a 3 for Brevin's Move Silently check, -5 for your armor.  The perils of armor... 

Initiative order:

Nylarra: 23 (natural 20 + 3)
Baril: 22
Arkan: 14 (18 Dex)
Grinder: 14 (12 Dex)
Brevin: 14 (10 Dex)
Grunlor: 11
Tuli: 10
Nojin: 5

Nylarra and Arkan are currently being NPC'd, the former until when/if I re-establish contact with Tanstaafl, the latter until Manzanita returns from vacation._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2003)

Tuli does her best to disappear back into the shadows behind and off to the side of the main group, she also draws her  short sword and hides it behind her thigh so that it doesn't catch the light.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 22, 2003)

_Oh well, this is not good for our little surprise attack._

Baril wields his shortbow and hides _[OOC: Hide +3]_ behind a nearby tree or a rock.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2003)

> Toric: Sorry, man. I rolled a 3 for Brevin's Move Silently check, -5 for your armor. The perils of armor...




OOC:  No problem.  Can't help the armor though.  With Brevin's average Dex, he needs it! 

IC:
Brevin, knowing that he isn't going to be able to move quietly, pulls out his heavy mace and drops behind the nearest cover, trying to make as little noise as possible.


----------



## Sam (Aug 22, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Grunlor pathetically attempts to hide behind some brush and/or rocks _(OOC: Hide: -6)_.  He will attempt to subdue the goblin as it walks by.  If he is spotted (and recognizes the fact), he will attack.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 22, 2003)

OOC:  Is there a large enough tree for me to climb without leaving the brush and risking being seen, if so I try and climb it and wave to noone in particular for assistance.  (Climb +0)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

Grinder whispers the gist of the goblins' conversation to the others.  As they begin to spread out and seek cover, Grinder whispers to his familiar, "Trinket, could you go fly past that creature?  Make lots of noise as you do it, then find a place to land until I call for you."

After watching the raven launch into the air, Grinder will quietly seek some cover and take aim with his crossbow at the bigger goblin.  Should Trinket's ruse not send the smaller goblin back to the cave, Grinder would rather the bigger goblin not have a chance to go for help.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 23, 2003)

*Arkan*

OOC:  I'm still here actually - I'll be gone starting tomorrow

Arkan will start to sneak around the edge of the clearing (at half speed - moving silently), in hopes of killing the larger goblin before he can get help if the smaller one encounters the party.  She will keep her sword and axe in hand, and rush the larger goblin if w/in charging range when/if the smaller one notices the rest of the party

OOC:  don't forget Goblins are her favored enemy!  She speaks Goblin too.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 24, 2003)

_OOC:  Manzanita:  Oops!  I remembered the favored enemy part, but had forgotten about the language.  Obviously, you heard the goblin as well._

Nylarra sneaks the direction opposite Arkan (presumably the same side as Tuli), drawing her rapier and dagger and preparing to fight if need be.  Baril hides behind a tree, his shortbow drawn and ready.  Arkan, meanwhile, slides slowly off to the left, hoping to flank the goblins.

Grinder issues his orders to Trinket, who flaps away loudly, causing quite a hue and cry as he flies over the goblin.

Brevin drops behind a tree near Grunlor, who _(OOC: assuming he'd be willing)_ is helping Nojin get himself up into the tree.  Grunlor then takes cover behind the same tree, which is rather large.

Tuli slinks backward and to the side, hiding her weapon from view, and staying nearly invisible herself.  _(OOC:  finally some good rolls for you, Shalimar )_

The goblin steps within about fifty feet of you--easily within darkvision range, Arkan knows.  His ears perk up and his eyes catches something shiny--the glint of Rinell's light off of Grunlor's armor.  Arkan and Grinder hear him say,  "Cor, boss, there mus' be three or four of 'em in there.  They's trying to be silent, but it's not workin'.  I can see one of 'em in _very_ shiny armor.  What d'ye want I should do?"

The larger goblin, you realize, is already a streak, even though he seemed sedentary a few moments ago.  "You, go get help.  I'll see if I can't hold 'em off a moment."

_OOC:  You now have a large goblin charging at you, and a small goblin getting ready to run for help.  Nojin, only your initiative feel after the smaller goblin's; if you don't want to climb that tree, just let me know _


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 24, 2003)

Grinder snorts when Trinket fails to draw the small goblin's attention away from scouting.  _A not-completely-gullible goblin...who'da thunk?_ he silently curses.

Grinder's intention was to shoot whichever goblin first ran for help, so he turns his attention on the smaller one and fires his crossbow.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 24, 2003)

OOC: ok no tree climbing dwarf today.  Can I make a charge action at him and at the end of 40ft, jump at him..... ranged grapple (jk), but if I can I would like to try and squish the little bugger with my armor


----------



## Zerth (Aug 24, 2003)

The goblin has obviously spotted at least some of the party so Baril decides it's no time to hide anymore. He aims at the smaller goblin and shoots, using the tree as partial cover if someone shoots back at him.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 24, 2003)

_OOC:  Casar, which goblin are you going to try to grapple?  I assume you mean the big guy, as the little guy is out of grapple range and will be running faster than you.  Or were you serious about the ranged grapple?  A jump action like that would be a standard action, which you can't take after a double move._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 25, 2003)

OOC:  I thought the small goblin was moving closer to us, so how is he out of grapple range but the big guy not?  If there is no way to catch the little guy I will go after the big guy, how far away is he?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2003)

Tuli moves through the Darkness behind Arkan like a cat, from one shadow to the next, doing her best to remain unseen and still move swiftly to get behind the larger goblin and plant her sword in his back.

OOC: try to get behind him and sneak attack him.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 25, 2003)

_OOC:  Well, he *was* moving closer to you... emphasis on the past tense.  His boss just told him to run for help, and he's turned around and is running flat out (as of his next turn, at least).  This doesn't matter, of course, because he wasn't within your charge range (he was fifty feet away).

Now, however, the big guy has charged your direction and is forty feet away (he moves sixty on a double move, which is really part of his charge action for next round.)  I'll assume you try to jump him, then._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 25, 2003)

Nojin prepaes himself in the bushes, when the big goblin is close enough, he plans on jumping out and entangleing him squishing him into his armor spikes.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  I'm not sure where the goblins go in the initiative order but I'll give this a shot...

IC:
Brevin calls on the power of Litsi and casts Expeditious Retreat on himself and will then chase after the smaller goblin.  If he can get an attack, he will do so.  Otherwise, he'll try to get in front of the goblin blocking his escape.

OOC:  I believe Expeditious Retreat will increase Brevin's move from 20 to 30 feet per round.  He will move up to x4 to keep the goblin from getting back into his lair.  He will attack if he gets the chance.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nojin, seeing the large goblin rushing at them, charges the goblin, who, seeing an opening, slashes the dwarf with his longsword, causing a gash on Nojin's leg.  Nylarra rushes in just behind Nojin, rapier at the ready, but her stab bounces off the goblin's chainmail.

Baril fires an arrow at the smaller goblin; the arrow whizzes past its head as it runs toward the cave.

Arkan charges at the larger goblin, slashing with her longsword as she does so, and connecting solidly with its neck.  It screams, and staggers a bit, but remains standing, tenaciously holding its longsword at the ready as blood runs down its left side.

Grinder fires a bolt at the smaller goblin, missing by several yards.  You think you hear Trinket chuckling.

Brevin chants momentarily, then takes off at great speed toward the smaller goblin--overtaking it, and wheeling around, mace in hand, to block its path.  Meanwhile, Grunlor looses his longbow, and, nocking an arrow, takes aim at the small goblin.  The arrow sinks into its arm, and it lets out a yelp.

Tuli moves slowly into position to flank the larger goblin, but her sword's swing misses.

The smaller goblin, badly wounded, dodges to try to get around Brevin, but Brevin's speed keeps the goblin from getting around him without a quick swing of his mace.  The mace connects, sending the goblin to the ground about forty feet from the cave entrance.

The larger goblin, realizing he's surrounded by foes, slashes again at Nojin, the blow this time deflected by Nojin's armor.

_OOC:

Nojin is next in order, even though that means we're technically at the *end* of the round.

The large goblin is still up, though everyone around him can see he's obviously hurt badly.  Nojin is currently receiving a flank bonus from Tuli.

Mechanics:

Goblin Guard:  AoO attack roll 17+? = ? hit; damage roll 5+3 = 8 pts to Nojin

(The grapple attempt provoked the AoO, not the charge.)

Nylarra:  attack roll 8+5+2 = 15 miss
Baril:  attack roll 6+3 = 9 miss
Arkan:  attack roll 19+5+2 = 26 (critical roll 11+5+2 = 18/success); damage rolls [8+4]+4 (str) +4 (fav) = 20
Grinder:  attack roll 5+1 = 6 miss
Grunlor:  attack roll 16+1 = 17 hit; damage roll 3
Brevin: AoO attack roll 14+2 = 16 hit; damage roll 1+2 = 3
Tuli: attack roll 11+2 (flank) = 13 miss
Small Gob:  Dead.  Or, at least, mostly dead.  He's still breathing, but barely.
Guard:  attack roll 7+? = ? miss

Notes:

Manzanita:  If you hadn't specifically gotten set to charge, you wouldn't have made the critical.   Lucky rolling, though... my poor goblin!

Toric:  Rules?  What rules?   You're actually within the rules, though.  Your speed increases to *50* ft/round, fast enough to overtake the small goblin without even running--though you couldn't get a regular attack.  Cinematics and good use of interesting tactics, there, though, +25 XP bonus.

Nojin:  I assume you took IUS as a prelude to Imp. Grapple, right?   Also interesting tactics, +25 XP.

Rybaer:  Not so much a non-gullible goblin, as one who rolled a natural 20 on his listen check.  even at a -10 penalty he still heard most of you. _


----------



## Zerth (Aug 26, 2003)

Baril moves 30 feet closer to the cave entrance and is ready to shoot at any enemy he sees coming out.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC: So now is when I would make my grapple attempt right and the AoO already occured I think so time for some squishing.

"Ye bloody damn thing gonna be payin for that.  Time for you to be feelin me armor against your skin instead of yer sword."  Jumping on the goblin Nojin attempts to squish him with his weight.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 26, 2003)

_OOC: Casar:  Actually... no, you've already made one grapple attempt, which drew an AoO.  Another grapple attempt will draw another AoO, and since the goblin's turn has come back up in the order, he has one available.

Since the AoO may or may not draw damage, you've still got a chance at the grapple attempt... just wanted you to be aware of the circumstances before you make your decision._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  ahh so because I got hit no grapple attempt.... hmmm ok then double attack with the Urgrosh


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nojin slashes the goblin with the axe end of his urgrosh, connecting with the guard's neck.  The guard falls, and would have screamed if he had any neck left with which to scream.  Nojin has quite a bit of blood on him, though it's difficult to tell which is his, and which is the goblin's.

The clearing is suddenly quiet.  A cricket chirps, but otherwise the only sound is the very ragged breathing of the smaller goblin, who is slowly dying.  No further goblins are exiting the cave... for the moment.

What do you wish to do?

_OOC:

End of combat.

Nojin:  attack roll 18+5+2 (flank) = 25 hit; damage roll 7+6 = 13

Casar:  Nojin didn't have his weapon out, so it's a move action to loose it, and then only one attack.  Of course, you hit pretty well, so no big deal. _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 28, 2003)

Brevin will move closer to the cave entrance, using any available cover to mask his movements.  He keeps his mace at the ready, and will also keep at least one member of the group in sight at all times, probably Baril.


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Grunlor stores his bow and readies his waraxe.  He looks around to see what his companions are doing and begins to approach the cave entrance.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 28, 2003)

Baril stands ready with his shortbow, slowly moving towards the cave. He'll wait for others, who are better at scouting to enter the cave first. He points at Arkan and Tuli and then at the cave.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 29, 2003)

*"Blasted damn, I say that bloody dead beast took a mighty fine hack out of me.  Ahh well, lets see what fun we can find in there.  Before they come to replace the guard."* Nojin then follows the others although a little weakly


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 29, 2003)

Grinder reloads his crossbow and moves slowly toward the mouth of the cave.

"Anyone else think it might be strategically smarter to send a sneaky type in there to scout it out?" he asks quietly.  "I'd hate to find that we're outnumbered ten-to-one by ogres because we got the wrong cave...not that that's too likely judging by this sorry pair of guards.  Might not hurt to scout the area a bit as well.  Make sure there aren't any other exits they can slip out through."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 29, 2003)

Brevin will stop Nojin before entering the cave.  "Here friend, let the divine power of Litsi heal what hurts."

That said, he'll cast Cure Light Wounds on Nojin.

OOC:  Swap Shield of Faith for Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 29, 2003)

Arkan looks expectantly at Tuli, knowing the smaller woman is more likely to be good at scouting the caves.

_OOC:

CLW roll 4+1 = 5 pts cured on Nojin._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Arkan looks expectantly at Tuli, knowing the smaller woman is more likely to be good at scouting the caves.




Tuli nods, "This is going to be exciting," she says, practically dancing in-place as she sheathes her sword.  "Hey, I wonder if they know we are coming?" she wonders allowed as she slowly makes her way from shadow to shadow to the front of the cave, doing her best to remain hidden and move silently.

She creeps along into the cave mout, keeping her eyes peeled for traps or anything else that might be unpleasant.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 30, 2003)

The opening of the cave is ten feet wide, though it is partially blockaded by a wooden structure that might provide cover for those guarding the cavern from a major assault.  Arkan, you notice something odd about the smell of the place--there isn't one, or not much of one.  Though goblins generally live in more hovel-like abodes, this place seems almost tidy.  Almost:  there are bits of bone and the odd weapon strewn about, but the walls are hewn straight and, if you feel them, you'll noticed they're tiled.

The moonlight does not enter the cave (the cave entrance points west), so it's simple for Tuli to remain in shadows--in fact, after ten feet, she cannot see her hand in front of her face.  The dwarves can tell, however, that the cavern extends, at the least, farther than sixty feet into the side of the hill into which it's built, and that there is a passageway to the left which is narrower than the main passage.  Arkan, especially, can smell the distinct odor of goblin sweat wafting down this passage, though everyone else notices it as well.

_OOC:  We're not running in initiative here, so jump in whenever you need to._


----------



## Zerth (Aug 30, 2003)

"Unless our dwarven friends want to go in by themselves, which by the way is a very bad idea, we are going to need some light", Baril says taking out a bullseye lantern from his backpack. "We don't gain anything by scouting ahead if the scout can't see a damn thing."

Baril hesitates and looks at the others. "Shall I use the lantern?"


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 31, 2003)

Nojin begins shaking his head even as Baril is removing the lantern from the bag.  "Aye we be in danger of not seeing, but we cant very well go walking around with a light so they know when we be commin.  Best to be sending a dwarf or two ahead and have all ye surface lovers follow with the light.  Come on Bellows ye come up front with me, we'll see what kind of stones ye be havin."  Nojin then grabs the wizard and begins to drag him towards the front.


----------



## Sam (Sep 2, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Grunlor tries to follow the group as quietly as possible.  He decides that since he makes noise like bells at noontime, it might be best if he takes up a position as the rear guard.  "Let me know if you want me to move up front", he whispers to the party.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 2, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> Best to be sending a dwarf or two ahead and have all ye surface lovers follow with the light. Come on Bellows ye come up front with me, we'll see what kind of stones ye be havin." Nojin then grabs the wizard and begins to drag him towards the front.





Grinder vascillates between showing bull-headed dwarven courage in front of the others and plain common sense in not letting a heavily armored dwarf go scouting.  Nojin has already dragged him too far down the hall, though, before he decides that scouting is a bad idea, so for the moment Grinder goes along with it.

"Right," he says to Nojin, "just let go of me or I won't be able to shoot or magick anyone very well.  And please try to be quiet...or at least make yer'self sound like a goblin."

As quietly as he can manage, Grinder slowly moves down the hallway with Nojin (preferably using the other dwarf as cover).  He's still hoping one of the others will propose a better idea and quickly before they get far from the entrance.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2003)

*Manzanita's back*

Manzanita will check the dead goblins before entering the cave.  Does the large goblin's weapons appear to be of high quality?  Do they have any bags, or goodies?  She then joins the others at the mouth of the cave.

"This place smells like goblins, but it's much to clean to be run by them.  Humans are in charge here, I suspect.  I think we should all stick together.  What do the dwarves in front propose to do once they encounter goblins.  With the noise they make, they're no more likely to surprise anyone than we are with a light.  Come.  Light your latern, Baril.  Let's follow them."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 2, 2003)

> "This place smells like goblins, but it's much to clean to be run by them. Humans are in charge here, I suspect. I think we should all stick together. What do the dwarves in front propose to do once they encounter goblins. With the noise they make, they're no more likely to surprise anyone than we are with a light. Come. Light your latern, Baril. Let's follow them."




"I couldn't agree more", Baril says lighting the lantern. He then steps inside the cave with Arkan holding rapier in one hand and the lantern in other.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 3, 2003)

*First, the loot*

_OOC:  I was wondering if someone was going to check the bodies..._

Arkan doesn't notice that the weapons or armor carried by either goblin are of particularly good quality, although they're of much better quality than anything she's ever seen a goblin carry.  Each of them has a small purse on its belt, and the large one has an odd-shaped bandolier about its middle.  Taking it off, she notices three glass, stoppered phials with a bright green liquid in them.  The liquid seems to shine with a light of its own, though very faintly.  Brevin, seeing them, says, "They're curative potions.  Not very strong, but they'll help us in a pinch.  We should spread them around, just in case."

There are also two bright red, very fragile-looking containers marked "IGNES" in the bandolier.

_OOC:  Welcome to a world where potions of the same type all look the same; if you've seen or made them before, you should be able to recognize them.  Obviously, Brevin's seen CLW potions before.  I figure the other phials ought to be obvious, but in case they're not, here's the full list of what you find:

Weapons and armor:  longsword, light crossbow, two daggers, chainmail, leather armor, all small;
One small potion/phial bandolier (could probably be reworked easily to fit a medium person);
Two small belt pouches (usable by a medium person but won't hold much);
Three potions of CLW;
Two alchemists' fire;
40 gp, 50 sp._


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Second, the action*

Baril lights his lantern, which slowly flares up, shedding light on the corridor.  The main corridor curves away to the right about eighty feet ahead, but otherwise there are no other passages than the one to the left, which is now clearly visible.

The passage to the left is about twenty feet long, and just five feet wide.  At its other end, you can see the figures of at least two goblins sleeping on what appear to be bunk beds.  They seem not to hear you, though you can hear their regular breathing.  One of them is as beefy as the larger goblin you slew outside.

Tuli notices a pressure plate in the corridor leading to the left.  It's rather crude, but it probably wouldn't have been obvious in the dark.  It's difficult to say what, exactly, its intented purpose is--but it's probably not intended to be beneficial to intruders.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2003)

Tuli pauses as she looks at the pressure plate intently, kneeling on the ground to bring her face close to it, her tongue sticking out of the corner of her mouth.  "Hey guys, look at this, well, maybe not, you might trip it.  Can you guys like all go back there?" she asks, gesturing vaguely to the rear, where they would be safe if whatever it was sprung.

She looks around for a rock the size of her fist, going outside if need be to find one "Does anyone have a bit of rope?" she asks of the others.  If they do, and are willing to give it to her, she will use the rope to drag the rock onto the pressure switch, if not she'll toss it onto it from a few feet away.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 3, 2003)

The plate takes up most of the entrance to the left corridor, so Tuli will be unable to drag the rock onto the plate, except by throwing it over.  She does, however, find a suitable rock outside, as well as some larger ones.

_OOC:  Are you intending to trip the plate while everyone is out of range, or are you intending to cover the plate so people don't step on it?  Difficult to tell _


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> The plate takes up most of the entrance to the left corridor, so Tuli will be unable to drag the rock onto the plate, except by throwing it over. She does, however, find a suitable rock outside, as well as some larger ones.
> 
> _OOC: Are you intending to trip the plate while everyone is out of range, or are you intending to cover the plate so people don't step on it? Difficult to tell _




OOC:  Trip it when everyone is out of range.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for my absence for the last few days.  I was off for the last five days and have been busy.  Back now.

IC:
Brevin sticks close to Baril, since he has the only light source.  Upon seeing the sleeping goblins, he grips his mace tighter, knowing that trouble was potentially very close.

He watched Tuli work with the pressure plate with a mixture of apprehension and confidence...apprehension that she would get hurt or worse and confidence that she had done things like this before.

As she worked, he kept one eye on her and the other on the sleeping goblins...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

Edit:  Double posted deleted


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2003)

*Arkan*

"OK.  I think we need to do a couple things while Tuli tries to disable this trap.  First, I think we should drag the bodies outside into the bushes, to make our presence less obvious to anyone coming from the outside.  Second, we need to get those two dwarves to return to the main group.  I'll get started hiding the bodies.  Grunlor, perhaps you could catch your brethren."

Arkan will take the flasks, but offer them to anyone else who wants them, let her know.

OOC:  So the 'big' goblins are still 'small?'  They're not hobgoblins, are they?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 4, 2003)

_OOC:  The 'large' goblins are not hobgoblins, no.  Just beefier specimens of the goblin race.  Likely more dangerous, too, although that could simply be a trick of the DM... 

Let me know when y'all have stuff settled and are, in fact, ready to spring the trap.  Assuming, of course, that it's a trap at all.  Muahaha..._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Actually, Tuli, don't trigger that yet.  Triggering it will almost certainly alert the sleeping goblins.  That's probably why its there.  Is there a way to get around it?  Perhaps by hugging the walls or jumping?"


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Sep 4, 2003)

Grumbling after being dragged back to the main group Nojin smiles when he sees easy pray sleeping down the other hall.  "Forget the blasted rock lets just go a bashin them."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2003)

Grateful that Nojin was agreeable to coming back to the rest of the party, Grinder watches the exchange regarding the pressure plate with interest.  His crossbow is at the ready, in case the goblins should wake abruptly.

"Nojin," he mutters quietly to the dwarf, "this might be one of those times when subtlety is better than bashing.  We don't know how many theives and goblins are in this place.  The more we can take out quietly without alerting the rest of the place, the better off we'll be."

Recognizing the abrasive dwarf's look of disagreement, Grinder quickly says, "I'm sure there'll be plenty more goblins to be taken out in your less-than-subtle manner.  The vermin always live in large numbers."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Well, it appears we probably can't very well jump over it or edge around it.  Tuli, do you think you could disable it without setting it off?  & quietly.  Those goblins could awake at any moment."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2003)

"Well, er...ok, I'll give it a try, but I still think it would be more fun to set it off."  the tiny girl says shrugging, but she pull out her pick to try and disarm the trap, and set off to work on the pressure plate, wondering if she could wedge something underneath it to prevent it from sinking.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 9, 2003)

Peering under the pressure plate, Tuli notices a linkage--a slightly loose linkage--connecting the plate to whatever it triggers.  The linkage seems to require positive force--that is, diengaging the linkage won't set off the trap alone.  Tuli hooks the linkage with her tools; it slips out on the first try, but on her second try she catches the linkage, and is able to remove the hook from the eyelet to which it connects.

Though you've made some noise, it's been mostly whispering, and it seems the goblins in the small room have not yet awakened.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 9, 2003)

Baril holds a thumb up with a wink to Tuli for a job well done. He then motions to the fighters to advance further as the trap has been disabled. The bard will stay in the rear himself, concentrating on showing the light to his companions.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan motions the noisy fighters back.  Then silently motions Tuli to accompany her.  "The two of us should be able to handle them if they're sleeping.  Follow us once things get started."  She whispers to the others, before setting of down the hall moving silently.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

Brevin rolls his eyes when Tuli states that it would be more fun to set off the trap than to disable it.  He moves close to her.  "Well done," he whispers.  "And much quieter than setting it off."

Brevin will then follow the others, keeping somewhere in the middle of the group to be prepared to assist with healing if needed.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 18, 2003)

Tuli and Arkan sneak silently into the room, noticing a heavy smell of goblin sweat.  There are three total goblins; one looks rather beefy, like the large goblin the group fought outside, while the other two are a bit scrawny.

Arkan points to herself, then to the largest goblin; then to Tuli, and to the next largest goblin.  The message is quite clear, and Tuli heads over to the smaller goblin while Arkan moves to the largest goblin.

Each of them unsheathes their swords and, simultaneously, they plung them into the most sensitive spots of their adversaries.  The larger goblin awakes momentarily with an ear-splitting scream, then falls limp.  The smaller goblin, however, wakes as Tuli plunges her sword through, then grasps the sword and attempts to fight back.

The scream has also woken up their friend, who nearly hits the ceiling as he sits up in the top bunk, startled.  He scrambles for a weapon.

_OOC:

Actions, please?  I'll post init shortly

Notes:

Manzanita:  You'd all but said "coup de gràce"; I figured I'd give you the most favorable situation possible. 

For the record, Arkan hit for 2d8 + 8 = 20 (6+8+8) points of damage, and the larger goblin couldn't have made the DC 30 Fort save.

Tuli hit for 2d6 + 1d6 = 8 (1+3+4) points; that goblin made his Fort save (roll 17 + 4 = 21 vs. DC 18).  Of course, he's lost a few HP...)

I've made some assumptions about actions here to get things going; let me know if this isn't what you would have done._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan leaps at the third goblin, attempting to kill it as quickly as possible with sword and axe.

_OOC:  yes, coup-de-grace was the way to go.  Thanks._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Now that there has been a fair amount of noise from the goblin room, Brevin charges down the passageway and will attack the nearest goblin if one is within reach.

OOC:  Since his mace was already in hand as specified in an earlier post, he'll perform a charge attack, assuming that he can get to a goblin.  Otherwise, he'll just enter the room with the goblins and prepare for combat.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 18, 2003)

If he can reach the goblin, that Tuli is fighting, Baril will attack with the rapier he's holding, possibly flanking the goblin with Tuli. If he's too far away to attack, the bard will just move a little closer.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2003)

Tuli gives a dismayed scrunch of her nose at the racket that the larger goblin has made, and she does her best to down her foe quickly, using both her shortsword and her dagger at the same time.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 18, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Grinder grunts in annoyance at the goblin's noise.  Fearing the whole place will come bearing down on them, he casts _Mage Armor _ on himself and then gets his crossbow back at the ready.  His focus will be on others approaching rather than the dispatching of the waking goblins.


----------



## Sam (Sep 18, 2003)

*Grunlor*

(OOC: Sorry for the lag.  Been having internet problems at home.  I'm posting from work.  Ssshhhh!)

Grunlor runs towards the room and sizes up the situation.  If it looks like the situation is well in hand inside the room _(as it seems from the posts)_, he will take up a defensive position outside the room cutting off anyone from coming down the hall.  (OOC: I'm assuming the room only has one door.)


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Sep 18, 2003)

"Bah, should have known yed all take the fun from me.  Next rooms mine and mine alone"

Nojin turns and slumps up against the wall, watching the entrance way but mostly just smilining at the screams of dying goblins.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 23, 2003)

_OOC: My apologies for being so gods-awful late with this.  So's y'all know, I'm in the process of planning a wedding (coming up on the fourth of October) so my attention here will be spotty at best for the next couple of weeks.  I'll try to check in... well, at least as often as I have been. <sigh>  Onto the good stuff..._

The third goblin inside the room grabs a longsword out of its scabbard where it was hanging on the wall, and slices at Arkan, landing a blow to her shoulder.  She puts her hand to the gash, feeling the blood well up.  _(7 pts of damage)_

Nojin and Grunlor take their defensive positions in the main corridor, watching for anything untoward.  Nojin hears footsteps coming from deeper into the cave, but cannot see anything.

Baril moves forward (with the lamp) and thrusts his rapier at the goblin engaged with Tuli, who crumples to the floor.  Nylarra, meanwhile, also takes up a position in the corridor... just in case.

Tuli, left without a target, moves to flank the goblin attacking Arkan, and slashes with her short sword, tearing flesh out of the rear of its knee.

Grinder takes up his defensive position in the hallway with the other dwarves.

Arkan swings at the goblin with both weapons, but is unable to connect as it dodges madly--and in fact its shrieking about its wound seems to have made it harder to hit.

Brevin attempts to charge in, but finds his way somewhat impeded.  However, he is able to reach the goblin attacking Arkan, and connects with the top of its head, sending it crashing to the floor.

Four of you are now in a room that smells of both goblin and human sweat, along with goblin blood.  The other four of you are in the cave's main hallway, guarding the doorway and passage to where your comrades just finished fighting. Grinder and Grunlor, with their darkvision, notice three goblins heading toward them from deeper into the cave... just as the goblins' darkvision allows them to notice two dwarves standing in their cave.

Next actions?

_OOC:

Inits:

Nojin: 19
Grunlor: 17
Baril: 15
Nylarra: 13
Tuli: 11 (18 Dex)
Grinder: 11 (12 Dex)
Arkan: 8
Brevin: 1

Mech:

Goblin (3): attack roll 18+3 = 21 hit; damage roll 6+1 = 7.
Baril:  attack roll 14+1+2(flk) = 17 hit; damage roll 2+1 = 3.
Tuli:  attack roll 15+0+2(flk) = 17 hit; damage roll 1+3(sneak) = 4.
Arkan:  attack roll 10+1 = 11 miss; attack roll 10+1 = 11 miss.
Brevin:  attack roll 15+2= 17 hit; damage roll 5+2 = 7.

I rolled to see which of the dwarves are deepest into the cave.  It seemed to make the most sense.   The goblins are just about 50 feet away._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan winces form her wound.  "That cut me to the quick, my friends, I could use some healing.  Actually, perhaps these vials I took from the goblin outside would be useful."  She pulls out a potion of CLWs and drinks it.

_OOC:  Would that be YOUR wedding, Lazarus?  If so congratulations.  Are you marrying a Role-player? Either way, I'm reassured you'll be able to continue this.  I'm very much enjoying it._


----------



## Zerth (Sep 24, 2003)

"Let's search this room and the bodies, while I'm here with the light", Baril says. "And make it quick. Everyone in the cave must have heard the screaming goblin, we should expect more company soon."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 24, 2003)

For the benefit of those in the hallway who cannot see in the dark, Grinder says in a moderate volume, "three more vermin incoming."

Grinder will tactically position himself behind someone with more armor, then fire off another shot from his crossbow at the nearest goblin.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2003)

*Arkan*

After drinking her potion, Arkan will move in behind the dwarves.


----------



## Sam (Sep 24, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> For the benefit of those in the hallway who cannot see in the dark, Grinder says in a moderate volume, "three more vermin incoming."
> 
> Grinder will tactically position himself behind someone with more armor, then fire off another shot from his crossbow at the nearest goblin.



Grunlor takes this cue, wondering how he didn't see them before.  "Must have been the helm", he says to himself.  He steps up to block passage through the hall and readies an attack at any goblin that comes in to his threatened area.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2003)

Hearing Grinder's warning, Brevin attempts to move into the hallway behind the dwarves and ready himself to heal any of his companions that ends up needing it.  "The looting will have to wait Baril," he says as he moves out of the cave room.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 25, 2003)

"To battle and victory then, my friend!" Baril shouts back to Brevin as he positions himself in the doorway for some cover. He points the cone of light to the direction of the enemy.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Sep 26, 2003)

Nojin braces up against the wall, covering Grinder and showing inrcredible poise for not running blindly down the hallway.  He waits for the goblins to get within 20 feet and then lunges at them vigorously slashing with one end of his urgrosh at a front goblin and spinning the weapon to impale the next in line.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 30, 2003)

_OOC:  Once again, my apologies. Rest assured I am still here   Manzanita--yep, it's my wedding, and it's this Saturday.  And then two weeks later we close on a house.  Ack!

And after that I'll be here more often 

Just to remind y'all--you're in a ten-foot-wide corridor.  That means only two melee attackers will have any effect (unless some of you move further along the corridor) and at most two ranged attackers behind them. (At -2 because of cover).  Right now I have people arranged as:



		Code:
	

     Gob Gob
         Gob

-40ft-

     Noj Grl
     Grn Nyl
Hall Bar Brv


With Tuli and Arkan still inside the room a bit down the left-side hallway.  Brevin, you're behind Nylarra because of initiative only. 
_

The group rapidly positions themselves, with Arkan hanging back to drink her potion, and Tuli holding off, waiting for an opportunity to really deal damage.  Nojin and Grunlor stand themselves at the head of the line, guarding Grinder as he takes a shot with his crossbow, which whizzes by the goblins.

Nojin and Grunlor seem to be waiting for the goblins to charge, but each of them looses a loaded light crossbow, and they fire on the two lead dwarves.  The bolt from one goes wild, curving away into the wall.  The other two, however, home in, one on each of the lead dwarves.  The first bolt digs its way into Nojin's arm, barely getting through his armor; the second pierces Grunlor's armor near his spleen, causing him to grunt in pain.

_OOC: Mechanics:

Grinder:  attack roll 9+1-2 (cov) = 8 miss
Arkan:  CLW roll 5+1 = 6 pts healed
Goblin 1: attack roll nat 1
Goblin 2: attack roll 12+? = hit; damage roll 3 (against Nojin)
Goblin 3: attack roll 16+?-2 = hit; damage roll 6 (against Grunlor)

Your move 
_


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2003)

Grinder briefly ponders his spell selection, but decides that his crossbow is more likely to accomplish something useful for the moment.  He reloads and fires again at the lead goblin.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 30, 2003)

"Curse these narrow corridors!" Baril shouts when he realizes there's nothing he can do to help the dwarves from the back row holding a lantern and a rapier.

The bard is ready to advance further if the front row so chooses or retreat back to the room for cover.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Oct 1, 2003)

With a roar of pain from the bolt in his arm Nojin charges ahead to the group of goblins.  Getting close to one he takes the axe head of his urgrosh and gives a mighty swing towards its side.  


OOC:  nitty gritty details, if possible I want to be chargeing at the lead goblin but in a position where I threaten the goblin in the second row so he can't fire the crossbow without an AOO.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 10, 2003)

Nojin runs at the goblins, taking a gigantic swing at the one directly in front of him--and nearly severing its arm as he does so.  The goblin falls to the ground, limp, as Nojin turns to threaten the other two goblins.

_I have no actions yet from Grunlor; this message is serving as a one-day notice, after which I'll NPC those who haven't responded. 

Zerth:  If Baril wishes, he can squeeze past the front rows without too much difficulty.

Mechanics:

Nojin:  Attack roll 19+5+2 (chg) = 26 hit; damage roll 5+4 = 9_


----------



## Zerth (Oct 10, 2003)

Baril squeezes through and takes a double move placing him right behind Nojin.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 10, 2003)

Brevin tries to follow Baril forward.  If he can get close enough to a goblin to actually take a swing at it with his mace, he will.  Otherwise, he will stand by ready to try to heal anyone who might need it.


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2003)

Grunlor will try to move up to the front line. [As he would in almost any situation where combat was likely or ongoing].  If he can, he will attack the largest threat available.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 13, 2003)

Grunlor charges the goblin nearest him, rushing forward with his axe drawn.  He takes a mighty swing, but the goblin skitters out of the way, causing the blow to miss.

Baril moves up to between Grunlor and Nojin, rapier and light at the ready.  Grinder reloads his crossbow and shoots another bolt in the direction of goblins.  The bolt curves a bit around Grunlor and strikes true, knocking the further goblin in the chest and dropping him to the ground.

Meanwhile, Tuli and Arkan rush out of the smaller room to see what the commotion is, and Brevin jingles his way toward Nojin, who is bleeding quite a bit.

The remaining goblin, seeing that his chances are rather poor, gives an ear-splitting shout, and turns to run away.  Nojin slashes at him as he moves, missing; Baril shoves his rapier into the goblin's back, though, cutting the scream short as it turns into a gurgle, and the goblin falls.

As the goblin dies and becomes silent, those of you nearest the goblins can hear some shouting further down the corridor, but it's impossible to make out any of the language.

_Mechanics:

Grunlor:  attack roll 7+4 = 11 miss.
Grinder [NPC'd]:  attack roll 16+1-2(cvr)=15 hit; damage roll 7.
Nojin [AOO]:  attack roll 7+5 = 12 miss.
Baril [AOO]:  attack roll 17+1 = 18 hit; damage roll 4+1 = 5.

Arkan, Tuli, and Brevin also NPC'd.

Current positions:



		Code:
	

     Crp Crp
     Noj Crp
     Bar Grl

     Brv





     Grd Nyl
Hall Tul Ark


(Crp: corpses; Grd: Grinder; Grl: Grunlor)_


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2003)

*Arkan*

"OK - Let's heal Nojin, and make a plan.  We could either try to hit them before they're ready or let them come to us.  I think we should advance, since we don't really know when or if they would attack.  As before, since the dwarves can't...er...sneak, and the sneakers can't see in the dark, I think it would be best if we just advance in battle order, with Grunlor and Nojin in the front.  I'll take the second line with my bow.  What do you say?  We need to decide fast."

Arkan will search the slain goblins as the party decides and forms up.

_OOC:  How much did that healing potion heal Arkan?  Were there any other doors in the room with the sleeping goblins?_


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 13, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  How much did that healing potion heal Arkan?  Were there any other doors in the room with the sleeping goblins?_






			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _Arkan: CLW roll 5+1 = 6 pts healed_




_There were no other doors that you or Tuli noticed.

Also, note that each of those searches you mention will take one round (one round per body), and obviously you can't take 10 or 20._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC:  How come Brevin was NPC'd, Lazarus?  I just posted two posts before you posted the new round of action!  Anyway, since you had Brevin do what I posted, I guess it doesn't really matter.   

IC:
Brevin tries to reach Nojin, saying in a hissing whisper, "Hang on Nojin, I'm coming."

If and when he gets to Nojin he will cast Cure Light Wounds on him.

OOC:  Swap Bless for Cure Light Wounds.  Remaining spells are:

0 Level
Detect Magic
Light
Mending


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 13, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  How come Brevin was NPC'd, Lazarus?  I just posted two posts before you posted the new round of action!  Anyway, since you had Brevin do what I posted, I guess it doesn't really matter.




_Woops!  You're right.  Obviously, some part of my mind noticed it, because as you said I had Brevin do what you posted _


----------



## Sam (Oct 14, 2003)

Grunlor agrees with Arkan.  "I think we should advance before they have an opportunity to prepare any further.  Let's not bunch up though.  Don't know what they can throw at us."


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2003)

Baril also agrees. "Yes, we need to keep moving. I could switch rapier to shortbow if someone else holds the lantern. I'm no fighter, but that way I'd be more useful if and when the going gets tough."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2003)

*Arkan*

If the party is in agreement, Arkan will waste no time searching the bodies.  She will fall in the second row with her bow out and arrow nocked.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC:  Rybaer?  Shalimar?  Casar?  Ping!

Manzanita:  Do you intend to spend a full three rounds searching the bodies, then?_


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Oct 19, 2003)

Nojin marches forward grinning a wicked little grin.  "It be time for some bashing o' skulls"


OOC:  I think I got a heal Laz didn't see any roll for it, may have missed it


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC:  Casar--yes, you'll be getting a heal here in a moment; I just hadn't rolled for it yet   If Manzanita definitely wants to spend three rounds searching the bodies, then you'll have plenty of time for getting healed._


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2003)

_OOC:  It looks like the party, what there is of it, is in agreement to push forward.  As such, Arkan will not bother searching the bodies, although, you might go ahead & mention anything obvious she would see w/o really searching._


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 22, 2003)

_All righty... forward ho, then._

The band regroups for a moment, Brevin healing Nojin (_d8 roll 3+1=4 points healed_), then regroups and reforms.  Nojin and Grunlor take the point, moving as cautiously as dwarves in heavy armor can; Arkan and Baril follow, then Tuli and Grinder, then Nylarra and Brevin.

The shouting continues to echo through the corridor, the echoes garbling it and preventing any distinct words from coming through.  About thirty yards ahead, the corridor seems to end, though as you draw closer, you realize there is a tee in the corridor.  One arm goes left, the other goes right, each arm ten feet wide, but from the corridor it's difficult to determine what's down either arm.

Not that it matters for very long.  Grunlor feels something hit his armor from the right as he enters the intersection--a sharp pain, though from no discrenible weapon.  Grinder, however, immediately recognizes the effect as being from a _magic missile_.

To the left, Nojin notices just before the swing of an axe comes toward him, and jumps out of the way before it hits him.

_OOC:

The enemies having revealed themselves (and the surprise round over), it's your turn.  Inits:

Nylarra 23
Tuli 22
Brevin 17
Arkan 13 (18)
Grinder 13 (12)
Nojin 12
Baril 11
Grunlor 8



		Code:
	

--------------------

Gob Noj Grl     GCa
---\Ark Bar /-------
   |Tul Grd |
   |Brv Nyl |
   |        |



Mechanics:

Magic missile: one missile, roll 2+1 = 3 points to Grunlor.
Axe attack roll 6+? = not near enough to hit Nojin. 

Manzanita:  My bad, I totally missed the meaning in your statement.  I saw 'waste no time' as 'get to it rapidly' rather than 'not do it at all' 

Rybaer, Shalimar:  Second Ping!!_


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2003)

*Arkan*

Looks like Arkan is the first to react of the frontline troops.  As she's currently armed with her bow, her preference would be to shoot someone.  If she can, she'll shoot the axe-weilding goblin to her left.  If that seems problematic, she would like to shoot the goblin magician.  If she can't get a clear shot at either, she'll wait until the front liners move (which I'm confident they will), then she will enter the hallway directly in front, where hopefully a target will present itself.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 22, 2003)

Baril moves to attack the magic user with rapier. He delays his action until Grunlor also attacks (he assumes Grunlor is going to attack the mage, too).


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2003)

[ooc - I'm still here.  Was out of town for the better part of the last week...just forgot to mention it here.]


Grinder grins and calls out, "We got us a magic flinger!" 

He (carefully) sets his crossbow near the wall and will hold action to cast Magic Missile at the spellcaster should the goblin try to cast another spell at the group.


----------



## Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

*Grunlor*



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Baril moves to attack the magic user with rapier. He delays his action until Grunlor also attacks (he assumes Grunlor is going to attack the mage, too).



Grunlor steps forward five feet towards the mage and swings his Dwarven Waraxe with all his might (_ooc: power attack for 1_).  As he swings, he yells "By Telenn's Light!"


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Oct 28, 2003)

"Oh, no no gobbie boy, you be done swingin yer axe at this dwarf or anyone else for that matter for a long time, enjoy being some deamons pin cusion in hell"

Nojin steps forward swinging the axe head of his urgrosh, then follows throughj spining the weapon briskly to jab with the pike right into the middle of the axe wielding goblin.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 4, 2003)

_OOC: Shalimar:  Last Ping!
Toric  Still out there?_

Nylarra hangs back from the combat for the moment, worried about what's transpiring.  "This... I'm not certain this is what I signed up for."

Tuli pushes her way through Arkan and Nojin, and circles the goblin on the left, flanking it with Nojin.  She attempts to slash with her short sword, but misses as the goblin jumps out of the swing's path.

The goblin caster finishes chanting another spell, and you see a flash of light head toward Grunlor.  (Grinder recognizes it as a _reduce person_ spell.)  The light attempts to envelop Grunlor, but he shakes off the spell like so much water.

Brevin holds his actions, waiting to see if anyone will need quick healing.

Arkan attempts to shoot the goblin in front of her, but nocking an arrow gives the goblin a chance to hack at her with his axe.  He connects, opening a small gash on her leg. _(3 points damage)_  Arkan's arrow flies wild, hitting the wall behind the goblin.

Grinder sets down his crossbow and tosses a magic missile at the other caster, causing the goblin to blink in annoyance for a moment, and yelp in pain.

Nojin swings his urgrosh, attacking the goblin in front of him twice.  The axe end of the urgrosh catches the goblin square in the face, opening a huge gash that splatters blood quite a ways around.  The goblin seems a bit dazed, but he's still standing.

Grunlor pushes forward, swinging his axe mightily, opening another huge gash, this one in the other goblin.  The mage screams in agony as he hits the floor of the cave.

Baril, seeing that he no longer has a target in the mage, moves to attack the other goblin.  He attempts to stab it, but it scoots out of the way.

The goblin, finding himself surrounded, attempts to damage whomever he can, and goes for the smallest, apparently weakest enemy.  He turns and slashes at Tuli, connecting with her arm, but making not much more than a nick. _(2 points damage)_

_OOC: Mechanics:

Tuli: attack roll 11+0+2(flk) = 13 miss
Goblin caster:  Reduce person, Fort DC 13; Grunlor save roll 18+4 = 22 saves
Goblin AOO: attack roll 15+? = hit; damage roll 2+1=3
Arkan:  attack roll 2+5 = 7 miss
Grinder: magic missile roll 2+1 = 3 damage.
Nojin:  axe head attack roll 20 threat; threat roll 8+3=11 no crit; damage roll 7+4 = 11
spear head attack roll 6+3 = 9 miss
Grunlor:  attack roll 11+3 = 14 hit; damage roll 6+3+1 (pwr) = 10
Baril: attack roll 5+1 = 6 miss
Goblin: attack roll 14+? = hit; damage roll 1+1=2

Next round!!_


----------



## Zerth (Nov 4, 2003)

Baril attacks the goblin, if it's still standing when his action comes. If others have already slain the goblin, he moves back behind the front row fighters and is ready to advance further when the party is ready.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan will take a 5 ft step back, and will prepare to shoot any unengaged foe.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Nov 5, 2003)

Spinning the urgrosh back around and gripping near the spear end, Nojin unleashes with a heavy overhand chop, quickly spinning the weapon again he thrusts foward hoping to impale the goblin, even if it only be a goblin corpse.


----------



## Sam (Nov 6, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Looking over his shoulder, it looks like his companions have the situation behind him well under control.  Grunlor tells the group "I've got this passageway covered!  Let's finish up and figure out which way we're going."  He takes a defensive stance (OOC: readying an attack for any opponent that comes within a threatened area), and for some reason, begins chanting a dwarven war song that his mother taught him years ago but hasn't thought of much since.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 6, 2003)

Grinder retrieves his dropped crossbow and holds to fire at any new-comers.  He'll assume that the others can handle the remaining goblin.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC:  I'm still here, Lazarus.  Your actions work for Brevin.  Since he isn't in position to attack, he'll hold back for quick healing in the event that anyone needs it.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 9, 2003)

No one notices it--the rest of you are pretty well engaged in battle--but Nylarra is rummaging through her pack for something.  It's difficult to say what.

Tuli once again attempts to stab the goblin, but misses as it dodges out of her way.  Brevin, continues to hold back, watching for anyone who might need healing.  Arkan steps back and lets another arrow fly.  It hits its mark, smacking the goblin in the chest, but it barely pierces his armor.  Grinder picks up his crossbow and scans the corridor ahead of the group.

Nojin swings his axe, the goblin again jumping to the side; he then swings wildly to bring his spear around, but the blow--to the untrained eye--barely appears to be an attack. _(critical miss)_  Grunlor also watches the corridor for any newcomers.  Baril thrusts his rapier toward the goblin, but the goblin's armor deflects the blade.

The goblin swings his handaxe at Tuli again, this time connecting with her side, and sending her to the ground.

_Next Round_

Anyone who had been paying attention would notice Nylarra swiftly running back down the corridor whence you came.  She seems to have left a small pile of gold in her place; apparently, this wasn't the adventure she had expected.

Brevin rapidly moves to Tuli and casts _cure light wounds_; Tuli's eyes flutter as she comes back to consciousness, her side rapidly mending itself as the magic flows through her.

_

Mechanics:

Tuli: attack roll 5+0+2 (flk) = 7 miss
Brevin: attack roll 9+2 = 11 miss
Arkan: attack roll 15+5 = 20 hit; damage roll 1+2 (fav)
Nojin: axe attack roll 5+3+2 (flk) = 10 miss
spear attack roll 1 critical miss
Baril: attack roll 14+1=15 miss
Goblin: attack roll 13+? = hit; damage roll 4+1=5


(Tuli) Stabilization roll 5: 1 damage
Brevin: CLW on Tuli, roll 5+1 = 6 

Tuli is now at 4 hp and back in action; her Init drops to just after Brevin on Init 17, though she cannot act this round.  Init counts now looks like:

Brevin: 17
Tuli: 17
Arkan: 13
Grinder: 13
Nojin: 12
Grunlor: 8
Baril: 8_

(Edited for Arkan's favored enemy.  Of course, that goblin *still* isn't down.)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2003)

_OOC:  Remember Arkan's favored enemy is goblin!_

Arkan lets her bow fall, and pulls out her blades, then tries to move around to get a flank attack on the brave little goblin.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2003)

Grinder continues to hold his crossbow at the ready while watching for newcomers to the fray.  He notes Tuli's fall with dismay and is a bit concerned that his companions haven't been able to overcome the lone goblin yet.

"Uh, you guys okay?" he says, only sparing the occasional glance away from his vigil.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 9, 2003)

"Picking on little girls. That's so goblin of you. Now try something else!" Baril hisses to the goblin. He readies an action to _aid another. _If the goblin is still able to strike at Tuli, Baril will try to deflect the blow with his rapier, giving Tuli +2 to her AC.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Nov 10, 2003)

As the exagerated swing of his spear end imbeds itself into a small crack in the cave floor Nojin growls.  "Bah, never liked usin me blade anyway, not letten me get the full feel of this magots blood on me armor."

Nojin then thrusts forward forearm leading as he rakes the goblin with his armor spikes trying to impale the creatures head on the big one that is at his shoulder.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 10, 2003)

Arkan drops her longbow and unsheathes her blades, slashing twice at the goblin.  Unfortunately, neither of them hits--this goblin is incredibly quick.

Grinder looks around for a moment to see what's taking so long.  Just as he does, Nojin rams his shoulder into the goblin's head, connecting solidly.  it falls limp, though it takes Nojin a moment to get it to come back off of the spikes.

The voices ahead in the corridor have died down--all you can hear now are whispers.  However, it becomes obvious that the whispers are coming from both corridors.  Both corridors, as you take the time to actually look at them, curve around to run parallel to one another, forming an exaggerated "Y" shape.

_And... end of combat.

Mechanics:

Arkan:  sword attack roll 4+1=5 miss;
axe attack roll 9+1=10 miss
Nojin:  armor spike attack roll 18+5 hit; damage roll 3+6=9._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2003)

*Arkan*

"It looks like our element of surprise has ended.  I suggest we regroup, take a defensive position & search these bodies.  Earlier, one of the goblins had healing potions.  Tuli, perhaps you would go back & check the bodies behind us."

Arkan will then sheath her weapons and begin searching the bodies, starting with the 'wizard,' assuming the others will brace for attack.  Otherwise, she will cover one corridor with her longbow.


----------



## Sam (Nov 12, 2003)

*Grunlor*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "It looks like our element of surprise has ended. I suggest we regroup, take a defensive position & search these bodies. Earlier, one of the goblins had healing potions. Tuli, perhaps you would go back & check the bodies behind us."



"I agree.  We should drop back to the edge of the hallway here where it meets the 'T'.  That is more easily defended and we can take cover."

"Or, we could just charge down one of these corridors.  I suggest the left.  My pappy said 'When given a choice, always go left.  Or down.  But left is good.'"

Grunlor gets ready to act as the vanguard down the left corridor.  "Telenn, by your grace and light, shine on us your favor and allow us to defeat these enemies of good."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 12, 2003)

"Looting the corpses is a good idea, but we can't wait forever", Baril says with a stern look. "Every minute we give them to regroup will make our mission to retrieve a certain precious jewel that much harder. Remember, this is their home turf, I'm not certain they are in any hurry to attack us. I say we must make the first move and it can't wait too long."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 14, 2003)

"I agree with Baril," Brevin says.  "Let's keep moving, and take the action to the enemy.  They are likely to just stay put and wait for us to come so we might as well get moving and get it over with, although I am not going to be much more good for healing spells.  I'm all but tapped out."  Brevin hefts his mace and prepares to move on.


----------



## Sam (Nov 14, 2003)

*Grunlor*

"Let's move then.  By Telenn's Light!", shouts Grunlor.  He then looks behind him and says somewhat sheepishly, "what?  It's not like the gobblers don't know we're here."

_(OOC: Laz, can you give an update on the hp status?  I'm pretty sure Grunlor was hit earlier, but don't see it now.  Thx.)_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2003)

*Arkan*

"I've been hit several times; I'd like to see if we can find some more healing potions.  If you don't think the Goblins will attack, I don't see what the hurry is to move against them.  But if you want to advance, I'll just take a rear position and try to use my bow."

_OOC:  Arkan will search the shamen's body, at least, before moving on with the rest._


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Nov 14, 2003)

"Aye we need to be movin on, the goblins have numbers and familiarity, but we be havin more than half a brain to use against em.  Let's see if we can cause a distraction and send them down the wrong path."  

Nojin begins to gather some small rocks that may be laying around, as well as any metal that may be on the goblins.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 15, 2003)

_Sam:  Heh, good thing you called for an HP check.  For those who haven't been keeping track:

Nojin: 12/14
Grunlor: *3/12*
Tuli: 4/6
Brevin: 10/10
Arkan: 5/9
Grinder: 7/7
Baril: 7/7

Even if you guys keep moving, Grunlor will want to down one or maybe two healing potions before you move.  Also, I'll assume Arkan has at least one round (during discussions) to search the body of the mage.  She finds:

140 gp, 200 sp;
A pouchful of spell components;
One scroll (ghost sound and grease, both CL 1) [Grinder Spellcraft check 15+7=22];
One potion of CLW.

Also, there seems to be little consensus on whether moving on is the best idea, so I'm holding back on your movement until that happens--consider one round to have gone by in discussions so far._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 15, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Here you go, Grunlor," says Arkan, handing him the healing potion, "drink this.  I've got one more, too, if anyone else needs it more than I do."

Arkan proceeds to search another body, as Nojin prepares his distraction.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 15, 2003)

Grinder finishes his cursory inspection of the scroll Arkan found on the dead goblin caster.  "Hmmm...mind if I hang on to this?  Would be nice to use their own magic against these vermin."  With that, he spits on the fallen caster.  

"I'm all for takin' the fight to them," he says, noting that most of the group appears to be in reasonably good shape thus far.  "No sense letting them have too much time to get organized."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 15, 2003)

_With a majority indicating they intend to move on, we'll plan for y'all to do just that.  My guess is that Nojin's planning to toss those rocks down one corridor, then go down the other, or something like that?  Casar, let me know what you're planning.

Sam:  CLW roll 2+1=3 points healed.

Manzanita, note that you now have two of those potions.  In fact, since you're going to search the other body near you, you find:

2 potions of CLW;
10 gp, 30 sp;
One small handaxe--it appears to be very fancy--and a small dagger as an apparent backup, but that very plain looking;
The goblin is wearing leather armor, also quite fancy, with several patches of interesting needlework.  It, too, is small-sized.
You also find, oddly enough, a small book tucked into the goblin's inner pocket.  You glance through it quickly, and it appears to be some sort of journal, written in Goblin.  You can read date headers printed at the top of each entry; the last entry was for yesterday.

Rybaer:  Where the heck is Trinket, lately? 

Let me know which corridor y'all're planning to head down._


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 15, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Rybaer:  Where the heck is Trinket, lately?
> 
> _





[ooc: I seem to recall telling him to stay outside and keep an eye on the entrance or something like that.  Didn't want him coming inside and getting into trouble.]


----------



## Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

*Grunlor*



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _Sam: CLW roll 2+1=3 points healed.
> _



"Och, that helped.  I'm still feeling a bit of pain though.  Is there any other healing to spare?"

_(OOC: Currently at 6 of 12 hp)_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan works quickly, but calmly, pulling out her emty sack from her backpack & filling it with the coins.  "We can divvy these up later.  Need more healing, Grunlor?  Here's another, go ahead & take these two, while you're at it.  Keep one for later.  We should remember to take this leather armor on the way out; it looks interesting.  Can anyone detect for magic?"  Arkan will also take the fancy looking handaxe as her second melee weapon.  After standing, she will open the book and start reading the last day's journal entry, if necessary, letting the rest of the party pass her before following them.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 16, 2003)

"Yeah, I can detect magic," Grinder says.  "Just once, though.  We might want to wait until we've got all the potential loot we're prepared to haul out in out in one spot before I go casting the spell."

"Find anything useful in that book?"


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Nov 16, 2003)

"Bah no need to be messen with any books or loot, there be goblins to slay."


Nojin than pockets a couple stones and storms off in some direction taking the lead.


OOC:  Laz do you by chance have a copy of my character, I lost the version I had when my harddrive decided to fry itself.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 16, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I can detect magic," Grinder says. "Just once, though. We might want to wait until we've got all the potential loot we're prepared to haul out in out in one spot before I go casting the spell."



"Ahem, let me remind you, that your's truly is also able to detect magic," Baril says. "And unlike them disciplined wizards, I can do it many times in any given day, if needed. With all respect to Grinder and his abilities, of course," Baril says smiling to the dwarven evoker. 

_Baril casts detect magic and goes through the loot found so far._

"I also suggest, that since Tuli is wounded and I haven't got a scratch yet hiding behind your backs with the lantern, she should hold the light so I can be more useful in combat using my shortbow." 

Baril hands the lantern over to Tuli with a look on his face, that he's not going to take no for an answer. The bard is worried about Tuli, who's already been struck down once and next time there might not be any healing spells available, like Brevin told.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 16, 2003)

_Casar:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58342   Your character is about halfway down the thread._

Baril casts _detect magic_, if a bit haughtily.  The potions and the scroll light up, but nothing else, which causes Grinder to chuckle softly.  He then hands the lantern off to Tuli, who accepts it with a look.

Arkan skims through the last couple entries in the journal, but nothing of consequence stands out, except the fact that the goblin (now deceased) was well-read.  The entries merely detail his thoughts of his activities over the last couple of days, which have included hunting for food, and trade with a nearby goblin hold.  There is some talk of "converting" the goblins in that hold, though to what and from what they are to be converted is not apparent.

Grunlor (I assume) downs another potion.  He can feels cuts and bruises mending as he is restored to full health (_roll 6+1=7_).

Nojin, tired of waiting, takes his rocks and heads down the right-hand corridor (_OOC: chosen randomly_).  He sees light about thirty feet ahead, but nothing else obstruct his vision.

_OOC:  I'm going to assume marching order is now:
Nojin--Grunlor
Baril--Brevin
Tuli--Grinder
Arkan

Unless someone tells me differently   So, do y'all continue down the right-side corridor?_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Nothing in the book that I can see.  I'll read it more later."  Arkan slips the book into her backpack, makes sure the CLW potions are readily accessible in her belt pouch, readies her bow and arrows, and follows the group down the hallway.  She lets them get a few paces ahead to allow her better listen & spot checks behind them.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 18, 2003)

Baril wields his shortbow and follows the frontline fighters, staying about 10 feet behind them.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 20, 2003)

_I'm not sure who's subscribed to which threads, so this is a reminder to please check the OOC thread.  I've posted some important stuff there:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1231165#post1231165_


----------



## Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

Grunlor starts after Nojin.  "He must have not heard me" mutters Grunlor, "My pappy always said left (or down) when given a choice!  ... Amatuers!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 20, 2003)

Brevin keeps pace with Baril, heavy mace in hand.  He keeps his eyes open, wondering where and when the next threat will present itself.  He says a silent prayer to Litsi for luck.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 23, 2003)

_OOC:  Crud!  Where did those three days go??_

You press forward, moving down the short corridor.  As you emerge from the corridor, you realize a few things.

First, you have quite obviously entered the goblins' common room.  Looking left, you can see the other hallway's entrance into the room as well.  The room is very large and has several tables and twenty or so chairs.

Second, these are the most well-appointed goblin quarters any of you (most especially Arkan) have ever seen.  The place is clean, the floor is tiled rather than dirt, and the walls are whitewashed.  There are several doors leading to either side of the room; glances into these reveal that they are probably where the goblins live.  You suspect one likely leads to the kitchen and larder as well.

Third, the few goblins that remain are, in a nutshell, rather scared.

The oldest one seems to be leading the group.  He's wearing the vestments of a cleric of Mossus _(Brevin and anyone else with at least a rank in Knowledge(religion) will notice this, but the rest of you can tell they're some sort of clerical garb)_.  There are three relatively young goblins near him, each shakily holding a crossbow, though none of the crossbows is raised.

The other seven goblins in the room are women and children.  They're huddling as far away from you as they can get.

The cleric speaks, in halting Common.  "Please... do not hurt us.  We just want left... alone.  Our leader, he... speak with you."  He points toward a third exit , which is directly across the room from the corridor you've come down, about sixty feet away.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 23, 2003)

_There's already been enough bloodshed and it seems we can avoid further hostilities with some delicate wording. Get the gem and get out, quite simple, eh? Baril old boy, calmly now, you must be convincing ...and I always am..._

Before anyone else has time to react, Baril lowers his shortbow and steps forward. "No need to worry, servant of Mossus, we are not here to destroy your people. The reason for our 'visit' is our own, and like you wisely suggested, it is best, that we discuss this with your leader. We will leave you be, but there must not be any more interference from your part, either."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 23, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan knits her brow as she stares around at the goblin's wealth.  "Perhaps humans designed & keep up this place," she murmers.  "We must be cautious for trickery.  Perhaps the goblin cleric should lead us down the hall."


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Not having ever been in a goblin cave before, Grunlor doesn't have any frame of reference, though it does seem a bit odd that they live so well. 

_(OOC: Grunlor has +1 on Knowlege(religion). I'm guessing Mossus is a goblin cleric, but can get a roll to see if I know who it is?)_

Unless he can figure out more about what's going on, he follows along, waiting to get a lay of the land.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 23, 2003)

_Sam:  There are no gods specific to any of the races in this universe; the individual races all worship the same pantheon.  Grunlor knows that Mossus is the god of Time, and also considered the father of all the gods.  He is associated with the largest of the planets.  He is also associated with historians, bards, knowledge and magic._


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _Sam: There are no gods specific to any of the races in this universe; the individual races all worship the same pantheon. Grunlor knows that Mossus is the god of Time, and also considered the father of all the gods. He is associated with the largest of the planets. He is also associated with historians, bards, knowledge and magic._



_Sorry, should have read the history.  Grunlor will then try to use his meager diplomacy (+3) skills to find out what is going on here._


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2003)

Grinder grumbles silently about the situation.  He's not too keen on leaving any goblin alive for any reason, particularly in a touchy situation.

Rather than speak up, however, he keeps to himself.  His crossbow is held ready, though not pointing directly at any particular goblin.  As Grinder's one of the few who can speak goblin, he listens carefully for any side conversation coming from the goblins that might indicate a betrayal.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 26, 2003)

Neither Grinder nor Arkan hears any conversation among the women and children that would indicate betrayal--the most they hear are the mothers shushing their children, in fact.

"We... wish no more harm.  We can... trust you?"

Baril motions to the others to stand down their weapons.  With a look to Arkan he says, "Why don't you come with us?  That way you can ensure no more harm comes to your people.  You can take us to your leader."

The cleric nods his assent, and says to the guards (in Goblin):  "Stay here.  I don't think there are more, but there may well be.  Guard with your lives.  May the gods favor you."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 26, 2003)

*Arkan*

"No tricks, now, cleric. " Arkan says in goblin.  "If you are honest with us, your people will live.  Give us what what is rightfully ours and we will leave in peace.  If you betray us, your death will be only the first."

Arkan will again allow the others to lead.  Knowing enemies are behind them, Arkan will watch the back closely, arrow notched.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Nov 26, 2003)

Nojin walks behind the others, urgrosh at his side held in the middle of the weapon.  He gives an evil glare at all the goblins as he passes, but does not openly threaten anyone.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 26, 2003)

Baril follows the goblin cleric without any hostile actions.


----------



## Sam (Nov 26, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Grunlor opens up his mind and stares at the goblin cleric, looking for the aura of evil.  After that, he quickly reviews the main room for the same.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 26, 2003)

_OOC, Sam: Saw that coming. _

Though you wouldn't have expected it from goblinkind (even though you've never been in a goblin cave before, you've learned that goblins are supposed to be inherently evil), there are no significant evil auras in the room.  Instead, you feel a weird twinge... some of these goblins, you realize, _used_ to be evil, but are no longer.  Their auras indicate a state of atonement.  None of the children show this sort of aura.  The cleric, the fighters, and several of the women do, however.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 27, 2003)

Still dubious about the intentions of the goblins, Grinder will follow the others with crossbow ready.  He'll continue to keep a close eye on any nearby goblin.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 27, 2003)

Brevin quietly follows the others, weapon held at the ready.  He is somewhat shocked that the goblins actually wanted to parley with the group, rather than continue the bloodshed.  He is content to let the others do the talking.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 30, 2003)

_OOC:  To those in the US, hope you had a good Thanksgiving!_

You follow the cleric through a somewhat winding hallway about 100 feet long.  He indicates you should turn right, though all you see is a door in front of you.  He knocks on it, and a moment later it's opened--just barely--by a rather annoyed-looking human.  The cleric speaks to him in Goblin.

_"These ladies and gentlemen would like to speak with Arnis.  And I would rather they speak with Arnis than kill more of my people."_

The human replies, also in Goblin.  _"Your people are too great an asset to us to see many killed.  Go, and save those that you can.  I'll take our guests to see Arnis, though I doubt he'll much enjoy being awakened in the middle of the night."_

The cleric bows his head slightly, and returns quickly through the corridor you've just come down.  The man inside the door swings it open further, and says, "Well, come on in.  So long as you've found us, you might as well learn about us."  As you pass through the door, you enter a very large chamber--essentially decorated as though it were an inn, it's a human common room cut into the rock, about fifty feet in each dimension.  There are several corridors leading away from the common room, and two other humans playing cards by torchlight--presumably the night-time guard.  "This is our humble home, such as it is.  Have a seat, I'll get you some tea--it's all we have to keep us awake nights--and I'll send someone to wake Arnis.  I think he'll be... interested to see you."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 1, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan does not sit.  She edges closer to Grunlor.  "Can you tell us, Paladin, if these men are evil?" she whispers.  "This is very strange.  I hope we have done the right thing to come here."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 1, 2003)

Baril sits down, but like Arkan, he is suspicious. When offered tea he actually won't drink any of it, although he's trying to fake as he did (bluff +5).


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 2, 2003)

Grinder takes in the details of the room with a scrutinizing eye.

"I don't like this one bit," Grinder mutters under his breath for the benefit of any companion close by.  "Just ain't right - humans and goblins, associatin' together.  And this civil behavior from a bunch o' thieves..."


----------



## Sam (Dec 2, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Arkan does not sit. She edges closer to Grunlor. "Can you tell us, Paladin, if these men are evil?" she whispers. "This is very strange. I hope we have done the right thing to come here."



Grunlor accepts the tea, but before drinking, again casts a discerning gaze at the people in the room, searching for the corrupting radiance of evil.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 4, 2003)

Grunlor scans the room, turning his gaze to each of the two remaining men in turn, seeing no trace of evil in any of them.  Shortly, the man who had answered the door returns from one of the corridors with a tall man in a dressing gown.  The tall man is middle-aged, and has only a fringe of greying hair left encircling his head.  (Grunlor sees no either of the two men entering the room).

His grey eyes are piercing, as if he can see into the soul of each of you.  He looks at the seven of you slowly, a disinterested look on his face, ending with Grunlor.  He smiles wryly, then speaks with a deep voice:  "Well, laides, gentlemen.  Now that we all know that neither side is inherently evil, can we sit down and talk like civilized people?  Will you at least let me speak a moment?  Good."  He continues without pausing to let you answer.  "Welcome to the Mettelford branch of the Society of the Irregulars.  This is a temporary outpost of ours, really; we've helped these goblins before, and they've been nice enough to lend us some space as a hideout of sorts--because we've been waiting for you."

He notices the queer looks on your faces.  "Well, all right, not for you particularly.  But... well, let's start from the beginning.  You probably believe us thieves and goblin-collaborators, correct?"

Grinder says, "You're bloody well right!  Ye've stolen something that--"

Arnis interrupts with a wave of his hand.  "We've stolen this gem, right?"  He produces a gem exactly like the one Melian showed you from a pocket inside his dressing-gown.  "Yes, you're right.  We stole it, but not for the reasons you may think.  Our profit is not in gold, but in information.  And, quite simply, we wanted to know what Melian would do to get this gem back.  We were hoping to have a... chat... with him."  He pauses for effect.  "We can discuss details in a moment, but what would you say to this?  I will double whatever he paid you to retrieve this--if you will help me to keep it out of his hands."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 4, 2003)

Baril listens carefully to every word Arnis speaks. He's trying to find any familiar names or things. _OOC: Has Baril ever heard about the Society of Irregulars? What about Arnis?_

"That's a nice speech and an intriguing offer", Baril begins, "I'm not that surprised Melian wasn't compeletely honest with us, no that was quite obvious from the very beginning", the bard continues. "But that's not the point, we have a deal with Melian and I have no doubt he wouldn't keep his part of the bargain, if we deliver the gem to him." 

Baril smiles cunningly, "But you are willing to double our pay without even knowing what Melian promised us? Now isn't that an offer every greedy mercenary would take?" The bard pauses to look at Arnis, then continues, "Maybe, maybe not. I've been around enough to know that with more gold comes more trouble. Now, I can't say I'm not interested, but please tell us about the trouble ahead, if we chose to take your offer... Who is this Melian and why is the gem so important?"


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 4, 2003)

"Whether for fun or for profit, theft is still theft," Grinder says.  "I'm hoping that the rest of your story is a really compelling one."


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

*Grunlor*



			
				Baril said:
			
		

> "But that's not the point, we have a deal with Melian and I have no doubt he wouldn't keep his part of the bargain, if we deliver the gem to him."



"I agree with Baril." adds Grunlor, nodding. "Melian asked us to retreive a stolen gem. You agree that the gem is not yours. Why would we dishonor ourselves and become accomplices in your theft?"


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 4, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> "I agree with Baril." adds Grunlor, nodding. "Melian asked us to retreive a stolen gem. You agree that the gem is not yours. Why would we dishonor ourselves and become accomplices in your theft?"




Arnis smiles.  "Well, you see... the gem does not belong to him either.  When these gems were first created--and Melian was there for it, as was the founder of the Irregulars--the creators decided that no one could own the gems.  The five creators each took two to put them in safe-keeping.

"This gem was given to Frenis the druid for safekeeping.  Melian killed her and took it.  Accomplices to theft, or acccessories to murder?  I'll let you choose."

_OOC:  Evil DM laugh...

Oh, and Zerth:  No, Baril knows nothing of either the Irregulars or Arnis.  Rolled two 3's for you, which didn't help much._


----------



## Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

*Grunlor*

"And why should we believe you over Melian?  He said this gem was a family heirloom that went back 10 generations.  You say he's lying, and killing.  Yet I sensed no evil in him."  Grunlor sips his tea and continues, "Perhaps you should explain what you mean by all this, and who these 'Irregulars' are."


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 5, 2003)

Grinder shakes his head, as if trying to clear it of confusion.  

"Er, let me get this straight," he says.  "You're accusing Melian of the theft of something that doesn't belong to anyone?  Furthermore, you expect us to believe your story over his...when you're the one associatin' with goblins?

"Call me dubious, but so far you seem more like a sissy thief with a colorful imagination who's afraid to face the music for his crime.  I'll listen to yer story, but if it doesn't resonate with some mighty strong truth, don't expect me to be buying it."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2003)

*Arkan*

Arkan is very interested in the conversation.  About midway through, she sits down.  "Please continue, Arnis.  As you might expect, it is difficult to sort through this story.  Allow us time and information to make the right decision.  I appologize, as well, for killing the goblins back there, if they were not evil.  I have some experience with goblins, none of it pleasent.  I wasn't aware that any of them were not evil."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 5, 2003)

"Please, Arnis, tell us more why Melian must not have the gem. And who exactly are these Irregulars you represent? I know you don't have many reasons to trust us, but that goes both ways and holding back information won't help you making us believe you," Baril says politely. 

"If you're telling the truth and Melian really is a powerful mage who is capable and willing to kill to get the gem, why then send lackeys and not come for it himself?" Looking back at his companions and then Arnis the bard continues, "Right now I feel you're not convincing many of us to help you. The whole story, Arnis, you don't have anything to lose if you really want our help."

_OOC: How about a diplomacy check (+5) to build some trust between Arnis and the group?_


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 6, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "Right now I feel you're not convincing many of us to help you. The whole story, Arnis, you don't have anything to lose if you really want our help."




_OOC: Diplomacy roll 11+5=16, not bad.  It helps that he really does want to help--he's just not certain yet whether to trust you. _

"The whole story.  I can do my best.  You'll have to understand, I don't know the whole story.  Melian's a very secretive person, and Kemyl, our leader, for as much as he knew Melian before, now says he doesn't understand the man.  But I can tell you about us first.

"Kemyl created the Irregulars 150 years ago, after Melian's first attack on another of those who had created the gems.  He wanted to create a network of people he could trust:  informants, spies, fighters, and the like, all with one purpose.  To find Melian, and stop him.  Obviously, given that we've been going for 150 years, we haven't been too successful.

"Over the years, the Irregulars grew.  A large secret society with members in just about every city and town in the kingdom, we took on a second, more general purpose:  to fight evil, even if it meant fighting dirty.  No offense, my dwarven friend," he says, looking at Grunlor, "but sometimes paladins can be a little bit too caught up in law, order, and honor.  We, essentially, do our best to beat evil at its own game.  Does that mean playing dirty?  Yes.  Using poison?  Yes.  Anything we have at our disposal to stop those who would create real evil:  death, destruction, wanton malice.

"Of course, because we do play dirty, the organization had always been kept a relatively well-guarded secret.  The city guard doesn't often bring a paladin along to detect for real evil, and several of our cells have been tried by various city tribunals, rather unjustly.  But all of our members understand the risks and the cause.  And that is who we are.

"Melian, on the other hand, I can only describe to you by his deeds.  The undead scourge that is still wreaking havoc in the West?  That's his doing.  The deaths of two members of the cadre that created these gems?  His as well.  He once destroyed an entire town in the far eastern coast of the continent through eperimentation--and I'm certain he has no qualms about doing it again.  He delights in the pain of others, he relishes the necromantic arts; they are like honey to him."

"Then why," persists Grunlor, "did he not seem evil to us?"

Arnis raises his eyebrows.  "It could have been any number of things, but most likely... was he wearing a shabby cloak?  It looks a bit... odd for someone with his money to be wearing something so ratty?  Yes... it's a cloak of deceit.  It masks your morals, masks your face, and makes you seem to be someone entirely other.  He uses it... often enough that we know what it does."

"And the goblins?" asks Grinder.  Arkan nods.

"We do our best to turn those who know nothing but evil into useful members of society.  We'd rather have them helping us fight evil, than be people we would have to fight.  It's a long process, and can only be done a few at a time, but we hope there will be a time when goblins will be seen as just another humanoid race."

Baril looks Melian in the eye.  "That still doesn't tell us why he would send us, rather than coming himself."

Arnis shakes his head.  "As I told you... we were expecting him to come here as well.  We've been waiting.  I don't understand it either.  Perhaps he wishes to use you as couriers another time; perhaps this is simply a test.  Perhaps it is naught but a distraction, or simply a mind-game of his.  I can't know for certain."

"I hope you will at least consider my offer.  If Melian is sending other people to retrieve the gem for him, then our time here is essentially wasted, and we would do better to move the gem to Alten's Rock or Colinna.  Though given the number of dwarves here, I suspect you might have come from Hallis Hill?"


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 6, 2003)

The dreaded double post.  A big'un, too--maybe a nine, ten HD one.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2003)

*Arkan*

"You say you wish to help you keep this gem out of Melian's hands.  Why?  Melian said it simply allow communication with animals.  What power does it truly have?

"What would you be asking us to do to assist you in this regard?

"Before we left, Melian gave us a small coin, with which we were to contact him by squeezing it.  He inferred it would only work back in the city.  Perhaps you would wish to accompany us back to the city, and we could arrange a meeting."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 9, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "You say you wish to help you keep this gem out of Melian's hands.  Why?  Melian said it simply allow communication with animals.  What power does it truly have?



Arnis replies, "I truthfully don't know--not everything at least.  I know that when Kemyl and his colleagues created the gems, the intent was to create talismans that would give power and dominion over many things.  This particular gem was meant to give the bearer dominion over animals.  I know it makes it possible for one to continuously speak with animals; I suspect it has other powers."



> "What would you be asking us to do to assist you in this regard?



"I would ask you to take the gem to our local headquarters, either in Alten's Rock, or Colinna.  I will give you half the payment, and instruct my colleagues to provide you with the rest of the money."  Arnis takes something out of his pocket.  "I also have a replica gem.  If you feel the need to return _something_ to Melian... this may help.  He may or may not be able to determine that the magical aura surrounding this gem is false."



> "Before we left, Melian gave us a small coin, with which we were to contact him by squeezing it.  He inferred it would only work back in the city.  Perhaps you would wish to accompany us back to the city, and we could arrange a meeting."



"I cannot come back with you.  I must regroup my people here before we leave the goblins to their own devices.  However, I can probably send one of my people with you.  In fact, that would make it easier for you to find our headquarters.  For that matter, one of our members has been... well, itching to do something other than train goblins.  If you accept our offer, I'm sure she'd come with you.

"As far as meeting Melian, though--I would recommend you do your best to avoid him."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2003)

*Arkan*

"It is late, and we are tired. We cannot set out tonght in any case. And it is difficult for us to decide whom to trust, as I'm sure you can appreciate, Arnis. I think the group of us would appreciate some privacy to discuss our situation. Afterwards, could you provide lodging for the night if we so desired?"
_OOC:  Arkan will also try to remember if she'd ever heard of that city Melian is said to have destroyed by his necromancy.  (Knowledge: Geography +3 (or +6 if she's already 2nd level)_


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 11, 2003)

_OOC:  Arkan's heard of what happened, and knows its general location (it's a good thousand miles from Alten's Rock), but can't remember a name to go with it._

"I think we can provide both for you at the same time.  We have a set of guest quarters that has a private meeting area set amongst three rooms.  They may not be large rooms... but they're what I can offer the seven of you.  I'll send someone around with more tea, and biscuits if you'd like.

"In the meantime--like you, I feel the lateness of the hour.  I will take my leave of you; Forin here will show you to our guest quarters."  Arnis nods at the guard who had served the tea before.  "If you have more questions--perhaps it would be better anyway to discuss them in the morning, when we're all fresh."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2003)

*Arkan*

"Thank you, Arnis, you've been very fair."

Once in the 'guest quarters', Arkan will check that the doors are well secured, and pace slowly around the walls, keeping an eye out for secret doors.  Then she'll drop her gear, and sit.  

"I'm a bit too wound up to sleep yet, what say we discuss this a bit before bed.  The reason I was keen to go on this mission for Melian was that our opposition was goblin.  I was sure than any goblin was up to no good, and getting paid to kill it couldn't be wrong.  But that view now seems misguided.  The fact is we don't know who to trust.  Or do we?  What do you guys think?"


----------



## Zerth (Dec 11, 2003)

"I wouldn't say I trust Arnis completely, at least not yet, but I certainly don't trust Melian," Baril says. "Arnis spoke about many things, that match with his story. He mentioned the rampaging undead and I have also heard about them. I'm not pretending to be any champion of virtue, but I don't want to help a mad necromancer in his schemes."

"If I had to choose right now I would accept Arnis' offer. But I'm speaking only for my part, of course," Baril adds.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 11, 2003)

_OOC: Arkan finds no evidence of secret doors in either the common rooms or the sleeping rooms.  The single door leading into the common room has a lock on this side; Forin shows you how it works (it's a bit of a tricky latch).  I'll assume you lock it._


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 12, 2003)

Grinder dumps his gear in the private quarters, but doesn't unpack.

"I don't like these shades-of-grey situations," he says.  "I don't trust Arnis, but he did convince me not to trust Melian much either."

"Hypothetically, let's say that Arnis is telling the truth about Melian.  Do we really want to cross a potentially powerful and dangerous wizard?  In the interest of living a long, healthy life, that's not generally a wise course of action."

"On the flipside," he continues, stroking his short beard, "if Arnis is lying, then our ability to finish even a simple retrieval task would have been thwarted by mere words at the end and we'll still face Melian's displeasure."

"Arnis didn't do much to convince me that his little secret club could protect us against the wrath of a wizard.  I guess we could return the fake gem and plead ignorance, but that could carry some risk as well."

"Other thoughts?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

*Arkan*

"I would like to wash my hands of this issue, but unfortunately, we are already too involved.  The moment we accepted Melian's offer, and money, we became involved.

"I think we should take the irregulars at their word for now, and take the gem for them to where they ask.  This will give us a little while to gather more information about the two sides.  We would still have the option of returning to Melian if circumstances cause us to change our mind.

"The alternatives, taking either the real gem, or the false gem, back to Melian seem too risky to me.  And if Melian catches us while we are traveling, we can tell him we had to take this course in order to get the gem from the irregulars and we were going to give it back to him anyway."


----------



## Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

*Grunlor*

"I must admit that this situation confounds me.  Melian says that Arnis and is troupe are thieves, Arnis says that Melian is a liar and a murderer.  Neither seemed to be evil to me.  Arnis says that Melian has some magical device to shield his 'true nature' from view by those with the sight.  If Melian may have one of these devices, isn't it just as possible that Arnis has one as well?"  Grunlor pauses, looking about the room, clearly uncomfortable as the center of attention.  

He collects his thoughts and continues.  "I signed on for this adventure to right a wrong.  A man said he has been stolen from by vile goblins.  Some of the goblins we have seen here today certainly do not fit that description, though the ones we battled earlier would have killed us without a thought.  Now another man says 'I am not a thief, it is the person who sent you here that should be your enemy'.  I do not see the 'right' of the situation.  In fact, I see much more opportunity to create a more 'wrong' outcome than a 'right' one."

"I do not know which is the right course of action here.  This is not as straightforward as I assumed this 'adventure' would be.  I think I must meditate on this and ask for guidance."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 14, 2003)

_OOC:

Sam:  Are you going to literally seek Telenn's guidance?

Rybaer:  A quick question.  When you say "I don't like these shades-of-grey situations"... is that entirely in-character, or are you feeling that way OOC as well?  Just checking _


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 14, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Rybaer:  A quick question.  When you say "I don't like these shades-of-grey situations"... is that entirely in-character, or are you feeling that way OOC as well?  Just checking _





[ooc - Oh, totally in character.    As a player, I've got absolutely no problems at all.  I do this sort of thing to my players as often as I can.  So...none of Grinder's grumbling and complaining reflects my opinions as a player.  Carry on!]


----------



## Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _OOC:
> Sam: Are you going to literally seek Telenn's guidance?
> _



[OOC: If there were an in game mechanism, Grunlor would.  He is definitely torn between doing nothing and beleiving Arnis.  I don't think that there is a way for a first level paladin to peform any type of _Communing_ though.]


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 15, 2003)

_OOC:  Toric, Casar, anything to add from Brevin or Nojin?_


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 19, 2003)

As Grunlor meditates, he receives a vision.  He sees Telenn's light, and sees a vision of the goblins and their cleric--the ones whose auras were touched with the taint of evil, but also with the light of redemption.

And Telenn's light leaves with nothing more to show.

_OOC:  Er... Casar?  Toric?  Still out there?

Chaos, Argent:  Apologies for the delay recently   We'll try to get the party moving your way shortly.

Everyone else:  So, which way will you go?_


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2003)

*Grunlor*

Somewhat shaken, Grunlor tells his companions: 

"Telenn has graced me with the sight that these goblins are on the path towards redemption and are followers of the light. I suppose that lends creedence to Arins' story, though simply because the goblins are trying to redeem themselves it doesn't *have* to follow that Arnis is working for the cause of good here. I for one do tend to believe him more now than before though."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 19, 2003)

_OOC quick:  Sam, did you mean Arnis?_


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> _OOC quick: Sam, did you mean Arnis?_



_[OOC: Ooops, yep.  I'll edit the post.  thanks.]_


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2003)

"Great.  It looks like we're all agreed.  So shall we take the gem per Arnis' request?  We might ask for some of that cash in advance as well."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 20, 2003)

"I'm sure Arnis will offer some of the pay in advance," Baril says as he drops his gear on the floor. "I guess we have a new employer, then. Well, at least until we know more. None of us seems eager to continue working for Melian and it doesn't surprise me. We all have our reasons, but Arnis' offer is simply far better - and I'm not only talking about the extra gold. Hey, if it's fine with the paladin, it has to be a good decision," Baril says with a smile to Grunlor.

"But right now I could use some rest and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Let's work out the details in the morning. Good night."


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 21, 2003)

"I still think crossing wizards is dangerous business," Grinder says.  "But, I'll go along with everyone and fulfill Arnis' request for now."

He mentally encourages his familiar to hole up for the rest of the night and then finds a place to sleep for himself.  In the back of his mind, he continues to try to find a way to hedge his bets in case this deal goes sour.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2003)

*Arkan*

In the morning, Arkan will ask to see Arnis.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 23, 2003)

You finally get to sleep and some rest.  In the morning, you are awakened by a knock on the door.  It's a halfling who seems very interested in the party.  She says, "Arnis awaits you in the common room, along with a hot breaskfast.  Whenever you're ready."  The smell of bacon wafts down the hall.

_OOC:  If y'all wanted to do anything before breakfast, let me know--I'm going to make some assumptions here to get you moving._

The common room is slightly more full in the morning.  The late guard, whom you met the night before, seem to be taking dinner, and several other humans are at the breakfast table--along with Arnis, and the goblin cleric.  Arnis says, "Come, have some breakfast.  We can discuss business after we've eaten."

_OOC:  I assume..._ You eat a bit of breakfast--perhaps not the best meal ever, but much better than trail rations.  Arnis finally asks:  "So, have you come to a decision?  Will you take the gem to our headquarters?"

You look at one another.  Arkan, speaking for the group, says, "We will take the gem.  Though you should know we do so with reservations."

Arnis nods.  "I can understand that.  Melian is a master of deceit."  Arnis motions to the halfling who woke you.  "This is Selene.  She's one of our best scouts--and more importantly, she knows where our bases are in Alten's Rock, and in Colinna.  Though I cannot come with you, I will gladly send her along with you.

"If there is nothing else... I suggest you be on your way.  If you hustle, you may be able to reach Alten's Rock by midday tomorrow."

_OOC:  If anyone else wishes to add anything, this is the place to do it.   The DM has one addition though:_

Tuli steps forward, rather timidly.  "Master Arnis?  I... think I would like to stay with you."

Arnis looks curiously at her.  "Are you certain?  We do not live a glamorous life here, young one.  You may find more drudgery than anything."

"I assume," says Tuli, "that given the nature of your organization, I am welcome to change my mind."

"Indeed you are.  And if you wish to stay and join the Irregulars, and your compatriots are not averse to it... then you are welcome here."

_OOC:  Exit Tuli, stage right._


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2003)

*Arkan*

_OOC:  I appreciate your assumptions to keep things moving._

Arkan eats heartily, having decided the irregulars, for all her misgivings, will not poison them.  "Arnis," she asks, " can you tell us anything else about this trip we are taking?  Who are we taking the gem to?  What is to become of it?  When will we be paid?  Do you have any advise in case we accidently run accross Melian?  Do you forsee additional work for us after after we complete this trip?"


----------



## Zerth (Dec 25, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> "I assume," says Tuli, "that given the nature of your organization, I am welcome to change my mind."
> 
> "Indeed you are. And if you wish to stay and join the Irregulars, and your compatriots are not averse to it... then you are welcome here."
> 
> _OOC: Exit Tuli, stage right._



_ 
Baril is glad, that Tuli has found a new home. For some reason he trusts Arnis and the Irregulars more than he is willing to admit. "You take care of yourself, little miss," Baril says with a smirk and gives Tuli a hug. "I'll come see you later when I'm traveling in these parts again, I promise."

At breakfast Baril turns to the newcomer: "Greetings, Selene. I'm Baril Kibizin, a bard and an adventurer, collector of lost relics, even. It's been awhile since I last traveled with a halfling, a pleasure to have you with us."

As Arkan seems to be busy asking Arnis some questions, Baril will let her do the talking. But if nobody mentions the items given by Melian the party is carrying (the coin and the map) he'll suggest to get rid of them as soon as possible. It still troubles Baril, that Melian's true intentions considering the party are not known._


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 4, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  I appreciate your assumptions to keep things moving._
> 
> Arkan eats heartily, having decided the irregulars, for all her misgivings, will not poison them.  "Arnis," she asks, " can you tell us anything else about this trip we are taking?  Who are we taking the gem to?  What is to become of it?  When will we be paid?  Do you have any advise in case we accidently run accross Melian?  Do you forsee additional work for us after after we complete this trip?"




"You will be taking the gem to my superior, Calemon, who runs our station in Alten's Rock.  Selene knows the way there, and should be able to gain entrance for all of you.  Calemon will take it and put it into safe-keeping; we'd hoped to use it to bait Melian, but your arrival makes that possibility unlikely.

"If you run across Melian, I recommend you give him this fake gem.  He may not be entirely fooled by it, but hopefully by the time he realizes his mistake, you and he will be long separated.  If you do not wish to risk his ire, I suggest you simply avoid him, discard that token of his, and play dead for a while.  Perhaps move toward Colinna--anywhere where he will not find you easily.

"As to additional work:  those who help the Irregulars are often helped in their turn.  I'm certain Calemon will have something for you to do, if you take the gem to him.  And as for your payment--"  Arnis opens his coat and removes six small purses, each of which contains, as you open them, two gold ingots and fifty gold pieces.  He hands them to the six members of the party.  "Here is half of your payment.  I've placed a note in with the gem for Calemon to pay you the other half."  He hands Arkan another small package:  an unlabeled leather pouch with the gem inside.  "Keep this safe, all of you.  Do not let it slip away from you."  He hands Arkan another small package--a well-ornamented leather pouch with another gem.  "This is the fake gem, should you find you need it."

"If you have no more questions, then I would bid you farewell, and good luck."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2004)

Pleased to meetcha. So when do we get moving? I'm itching to put sole to dirt. Says Selene. She's raven haired and green eyed. she wears all bark browns and greens for the most part. her real distinguishing feature is her voice. she has a sexy raspy voice. She seems to be chewing some sort of pink gob in her mouth some times chewing with her mouth open.

(ooc: think gun moll. from the 30s and 40s movies. or the chick from Victor/Victoria)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2004)

*Arkan*

"Greetings Selene.  I hope you'll be satisfied working with us.  I'm Arkan Far Traveler."

To Arnis:  "Thanks for your advice, Arnis.  The irregulars are clearly making some profits in their endevours.  The payment will do nicely.  Thank you."

Arkan then turns to the goblin cleric, sighs, and says to him in Goblin.  "We have wronged your people here and I am sorry.  We killed many of your people, more than one of which fell by my blades.  I had never before encountered a goblin who did not wish my own death.  In the future I will be more cautious.  I wish no more death upon your people, but peace.  Here,"  Arkan returns all he took from the slain goblins, the fancy handaxe, 40 gps, 2 potions CLW, 2 alchemist fires, and 50 sp.  _(OOC:  That's what Arkan has looted per my notes.  If she has taken more, she returns that as well.)_ "I hope you can find in your heart to forgive us.  Perhaps we will work together again in the future."

Then to the others, "Shall we be off?  I would prefer someone else held the real gem.  As a scout, I am not the best protector of it."

_OOC:  The exception to the returned loot is the book Arkan found on the dead goblin in the corridor.  She will keep this & read it thoroughly at the first opportunity._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2004)

A Pleasure I'm sure. says the halfling to Arkan.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 5, 2004)

"Looks like we are set to go," Baril says and then turns to Arnis, "It's been mostly a pleasure. I hope we meet again and have an opportunity to talk under less serious circumstances."

To Arkan: "If you think it's better if you don't carry the gem, I can take it."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Arkan then turns to the goblin cleric, sighs, and says to him in Goblin.  "We have wronged your people here and I am sorry.  We killed many of your people, more than one of which fell by my blades.  I had never before encountered a goblin who did not wish my own death.  In the future I will be more cautious.  I wish no more death upon your people, but peace.  Here,"  Arkan returns all he took from the slain goblins...




The goblin cleric looks over Arkan and the group.  "Your... generous-ness... and--"

"I speak Goblin, sir," Arkan says.

The cleric switches to Goblin.  "Your generosity and honesty are appreciated.  I would not have you leave empty-handed.  Here, take this wand of _cure light wounds._.  It still has a dozen or so charges in it, and several of you will be able to use it to help your wounded comrades."  He hands Arkan a wand.  The business end glows a very pale green; the handle has a carving of the sun.  He, of course, also tells you the command word, the goblin word for "heal."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2004)

*Arkan*

"Ah, thank you, sir."  Arkan addresses the goblin shamen.  "I'm sure this wand will get good use.  Let us part as friends...I didn't catch your name."  Arkan holds out her hand to shake.

"Yes, Baril, you should hold the real gem.  I'll go ahead & take the fake one unless anyone else wants it."  She holds out the fake gem for anyone to take.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2004)

Before Arkan realises it's missing from her hand, Selene is flipping it up into the air like a coin. Purty. I'll handle it if ya don't mind. The new gal's gotta ern her keep. she says as she tucks it in her botice.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 6, 2004)

And, here endeth the first chapter.  Please see chapter II in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73576


----------

